# هل تحققت النبوة في عقاب يوياقيمَ؟



## حادي الأرواح (6 يناير 2011)

*مرحبا بكم*

*وردت هذه النبوءة في الإصحاح السادس والثلاثين من سفر إرميا*

*30 فلذلِكَ قالَ الرّبُّ على يوياقيمَ مَلِكِ يَهوذا لا يَجلِسُ أحدٌ مِنْ نَسلِهِ‌ على عرشِ داوُدَ، وتُطرَحُ جُثَّتُهُ‌ لِلحَرِّ في النَّهارِ وللصَّقيعِ في اللَّيلِ*


*ولكننا نجد في الإصحاح الرابع والعشرين من سفر أخبار الملوك الثاني أن يهوياكين إبن يهوياقيم قد ملك بالفعل على يهوذا ثلاثة أشهر*

*6 وماتَ يوياقيمُ، وملَكَ يوياكينُ ا‏بنُهُ مكانَهُ.
7 ولم يتَجَرَّأْ مَلِكُ مِصْرَ على أنْ يتَخَطَّى أرضَهُ، لأنَّ مَلِكَ بابِلَ أخذَ جميعَ ما كانَ لَه مِنْ حُدودِ مِصْرَ إلى نهرِ الفُراتِ‌.
8 وكانَ يوياكينُ ا‏بنَ ثَمانيَ عَشْرَةَ سنَةً حينَ ملَكَ، ودامَ مُلْكُهُ ثَلاثَةَ أشهرٍ بِأورُشليمَ، وا‏سمُ أُمِّهِ نَحوشْتا بِنتُ ألِناثانَ مِنْ أورُشليمَ*

*ونفس الأمر يؤكده الإصحاح السادس والثلاثين من سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني (مع وجود فارق قدره عشر سنوات في عمر يهوياكين حين ملك!)*

*8 وبَقيَّةُ أُمورِ يَهوياقيمَ ورَجاساتُهُ التي عَمِلَ وما وُجِدَ فيهِ ها هي مَكْتوبَةٌ في سِفْرِ مُلوكِ إسرائيلَ ويَهوذا. ومَلكَ يَهوياكينُ ابْنُهُ عِوَضًا عنهُ.*
*9 كانَ يَهوياكينُ ابْنَ ثَماني سِنينَ حينَ مَلكَ، ومَلكَ ثَلاثَةَ أشْهُرٍ وعشَرَةَ أيّامٍ في أورُشَليمَ. وعَمِلَ الشَّرَّ في عَيْنَيِ الربِّ.

* 

*السؤال الآن ... كيف لم تتحقق نبوءة أرميا بوعيد الرب ليهوياقيم أن يحرم نسله من الجلوس على عرش داوود؟؟؟*

*وشكرا لكم *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال عن نبوءة لم تتحقق*

يمكن تلخيص كلامك فى سؤالين ..
1- كم كان عمر يهوياكين حين تولى الملك ؟
2- هل تحققت نبوة ارميا النبى بشأن يهوياقيم ونسله ام لم تتحقق ؟

الاجابة على السؤال الاول .
كان يهوياكين ابن 8 سنين عندما بدأ ابوه يشركه فى الحكم ويهيئه لان يحكم وحده من بعده ( وهذة هى عادة ملوك هذا العصر )

ومسك الحكم بعد ان اخذ نبوخذنصر يهوياقيم فى الترحيل الثانى . وفى هذا الوقت كان عمر يهوياكين 18 سنة .

مثال على ان الشخص الحاكم ممكن يكون له سنتين مختلفتين كتأريخ على توليه الحكم .. السنة التى تولى فيها الحكم مع والده وسنة اخرى هى سنة انفراده بالحكم .

يهورام عندما تولى الحكم مكان ابيه يهوشافاط
يهورام بدأ اشتراكه مع ابوه فى السنة الـ 17 لملكه ..ملك 8 مع ابوه و8 منفردا .. 
راجع 2مل 1: 17
2مل 3: 1
2مل 8: 16-17

مثال كمان احاز بن يوثام .. وكمان حزقيا

هل وصلت اجابة اول سؤال ، حتى ننتقل للسؤال الاخر ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (7 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال عن نبوءة لم تتحقق*

*يوياكين لم يجلس  سوى ثلاثة اشهر وعشرة ايام وبعديها حاصر نبوخذ نصر اورشليم وسباه هو وعائلته ورؤسائه وخزائن بين الرب
**كان يهوياكين ابن ثماني سنين حين ملك و ملك ثلاثة اشهر و                  عشرة ايام في اورشليم و عمل الشر في عيني الرب *
*وسفر ارميا نفسه اكد ان يوياكين كان فى ذمة الحكم حينما نزع الرب من يهوياقيم المملكة  وانتهى ملك يهوياقيم وبيته وملك صدقيا بن يوشيا بدلا منه
**ملك الملك صدقيا بن يوشيا مكان كنياهو بن يهوياقيم الذي                  ملكه نبوخذراصر ملك بابل في ارض يهوذا*
*واستكمالا لنبوة ارميا عن يهوياقيم ان النبوة بنزع سلطانه وكرسيه ستكتمل فى الشهور القليلة لملك كنياهو ابن يهوياقيم(الثلاث شهور) 
**22: 24 حي انا يقول الرب و لو كان كنياهو بن يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا                  خاتما على يدي اليمنى فاني من هناك انزعك *
*                 22: 25 و اسلمك ليد طالبي نفسك و ليد الذين تخاف منهم و ليد                  نبوخذراصر ملك بابل و ليد الكلدانيين *
*22: 26 و اطرحك و امك التي ولدتك الى ارض اخرى لم تولدا فيها و                  هناك تموتان *




*22: 28 هل هذا الرجل كنياهو وعاء خزف مهان مكسور او اناء ليست فيه                  مسرة لماذا طرح هو و نسله و القوا الى ارض لم يعرفوها *

 *اختصارا للموضوع الرب عاقب يهوياقيم ان سينتهى ملكه فعلا على يهوذا ولن يجلس احد من نسله على كرسى داود كما تنبا ارميا عنه وهذا تم بالفعل وتحققت النبوة بالفعل ومن واقع سفر ارميا  فقط دون الجوء لاى سفر اخر النبوة تحققت وانتهى ملك يهوياقيم فى ذمة حكم ملك ابنه كنياهو(يوياكين)بشهور قليلة لا تذكر نزع من بيته الملك وملك صدقيا بن يوشيا 
*


*وكنياهو هو نفسه يوياكين حسب ما ورد فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس*
*اسم عبري اختصار يكنياهو ومعناه "يهوه يثبت" (ار 22: 24 و 28 و 37: 1) وهو ابن يهوياقيم  ويسمى أيضاً يهوياكين ويُكتب أيضاً      يكنيا(1 أخبار 3: 17 ومتى 1: 12). *

*
*


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال عن نبوءة لم تتحقق*

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2011)

يوياكين إبن يوياقيم لم يملك سوى ثلاثة اشهر فقط، و قصر المدة هذه لا تُعتبر جلوساً حقيقياً على عرش داود. إجماع علماء الكتاب المقدس على أن النبوة تحققت فعلاً فلم يستطع أي من نسل يوياقيم الجلوس على عرش داود لفترة معتبرة، فالثلاثة أشهر لا تُحسب كجلوس على العرش، بل حتى أن يوياكين لم يكن مُصدق على حكمه القصير من قبل ملك بابل.

الجلوس على العرش لا يعني فقط الجلوس على الكرسي بصورة فيزيائية، بل الجلوس على الحكم و الجلوس على مُلك إسرائيل، فالجلوس له أيضاً دلالة الإستمرار و الحكم بقوة.

ما حصل مع يوياكين ليس جلوساً بل نط على عرش الحكم كما يذكر لنا الدكتور جلين ميلير:
"I might consider this a 'bouncing' on the throne, but certainly not 'sitting on it'!" 

ملاحظة: لك أكثر من عضوية في المنتدى و هو شئ مرفوض في المنتدى. ماضيك في المنتدى لا يدل على أدب و إحترام او رُقي في الحوار، بل العكس تماماً (لن أصف أفعالك الشنيعة لكي لا تبدأ بالسب و الشتم من جديد لتهرب من الموضوع) لكن سأعطيك فرصة تكملة هذا الموضوع كرماً منا و لكي لا تنوح كالعادة على طرد عضوياتك المُكررة. فكرماً منا سأسمح لك بإكمال الموضوع و بعدها سأقوم بإيقاف عضويتك المُكررة.​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (9 يناير 2011)

*مرحبا مجدداً*

*تعليقاتكم يا أعزائي على الموضوع جعلته نموذجياً في الإتجاه الذي طرح من أجله ... لذلك أشكركم كثيرا على تلك التعليقات*

*أريد فقط أن أوجه رسالة أولى لصديقي إبن الملك ... لا أقول لك إلا هداك الله ... بربك إبحث عن الحق برغبة صادقة ولا تركن إلى ما وجدت نفسك عليه فإن عذاب الله شديد *


*الرسالة الثانية لشمس الحق ... أحييك بشدة على هذه العبارة التي لم أقرأ مثلها في كل الحوارات التي خضتها من قبل *



> * وتحققت النبوة بالفعل ومن واقع سفر ارميا فقط دون الجوء لاى سفر اخر *


 
*لقد زدت الأبوكريفا سفرين آخرين فهنيئا لك ... واللبيب بالإشارة يفهمُ *


*رسالتي الثالثة لمدير المنتدى ... أنصحك أن تكف عن الشخصنة قليلا ... فهو أسلوب لم يعد ينطلي على من له القِدم في قراءة الحوارات الدينية من الفريقين *


*والآن ... إلى بعض التعليقات الطفيفة على المواضيع المطروحة*

*أولا ... لم أجد واحدا منكم يستشهد برأي مفسر أو عالم لاهوتي ... اللهم إلا ما نقله مدير المنتدى عن أحد المفسرين الغربيين الذي يقول (أنه ربما يعتقد !)*

*وأقول لك يا عزيزي أنه لا توجد قاعدة تقول أن الملك لا يعتبر ملكا إلا إذا مضى على حكمه مدة معينة*

*فعندك على سبيل المثال الملك يهوآحاز بن يوشيا ... وهو أبو يهوياقيم وجد يهوياكين ... هو الآخر ملك على يهوذا ثلاثة أشهر فقط !*

*فهل يهوآحاز بن يوشيا لم يكن ملكا؟؟؟*

2مل 23 31 وكانَ يوآحازُ ا‏بنَ ثَلاثٍ وعشرينَ سَنةً حينَ ملَكَ، ودامَ مُلْكُهُ ثَلاثَةَ أشهُرٍ بأورُشليمَ. وا‏سمُ أمِّهِ حَموطَلُ بِنتُ إرميا مِنْ لِبنَةَ‌.


*ثانياً ... شلوم بن يابيش ملك على إسرائيل شهرا واحدا فقط ... هل هو الآخر لا يعد ملكا؟؟؟*

2مل 15 13 وملَكَ شَلُّومُ بنُ يابـيشَ في السَّنةِ التَّاسِعةِ والثَّلاثينَ لِعزَرْيا مَلِكِ يَهوذا، ودامَ مُلْكُه بِالسَّامِرةِ شهراً. ​*لا تجب من فضلك ... فأنت لست أعلم من مفسري الكتاب ... تعال نر رأيهم في هؤلاء الملوك ... لكن قبل نقل آراء المفسرين تعالى نر هل سمى الكتاب نفسه يهوياكين ملكا أم لم يفعل*

*إرجع مرة أخرى إلى الإصحاح الرابع والعشرين من سفر الأخبار الثاني ... العدد 12 ...  ستجد النص صريحا في تسمية يهوياكين ملكا ليهوذا*

12 *فخرج يهوياكين ملك يهوذا إلى ملك بابل، هو وأمه وعبيده ورؤساؤه وخصيانه، وأخذه ملك بابل في السنة الثامنة من ملكه*

*إذا ... مهما أنكرت أن يهوياكين كان ملكا على يهوذا فلن يصدقك أحد ... لا أنا ولا أي واحد يقرأ هذا النص من سفر أخبار الأيام*

*تعال الآن نستطلع رأي **القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي *

*تفسير القمص وضع يهوياكين ويهوآحاز (وكلاهما ملك ثلاثة أشهر فقط) في جدول ملوك يهوذا في مقدمة تفسير سفري الملوك الأول والثاني ... وإليك رابط تسير القمص من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا*

*http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...eer-Sefr-Moluk-El-2awal__00-introduction.html*

*عفوا ... أنا أصدق نص الكتاب وأصدق تفسير القمص أكثر من أي رأي آخر ... وهذا ينهي الموضوع بالنسبة لي تجنباً للجدال الذي لا ينفع*


*ثالثاً ... لو أنك لا تعتبر يهوياكين ملكا لأنه لم يجلس على العرش فترة طويلة فأقول لك أن القمص أنطونيوس فكري قال أن يهوياكين ملك ثمان سنوات وثلاثة أشهر ... فهل هذه المدة كافية بالنسبة لك لتعتبره ملكا؟؟؟*




> هو جلس مع أبيه على العرش *وملك معهُ* وسنه 8 سنين كما هو عادة ملوك هذا الزمان


 

*رابط التفسير *

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...seer-Sefr-Molouk-El-Thany__01-Chapter-24.html



*صديقي إبن الملك ... المداخلة القادمة إن شاء الله أجيبك عن موضوع فارق السنين في عمر يهوياكين ... تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## حادي الأرواح (9 يناير 2011)

*صديقي إبن الملك ... تحياتي مجددا*

*أريدك فيما بعد إذا قدر الله عز وجل وناقشتني أن تدرج أدلتك وإستشهاداتك من أقوال المفسرين لا رأيك الشخصي (الذي أحترمه بالطبع) ... لكي لا يتهمك أحد هنا بأنك تفسر على مزاجك !*

*تعال نراجع تفسير القمص أنطونيوس فكري للإصحاح 24 من سفر الملوك الثاني*

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interpretations/Holy-Bible-Tafsir-01-Old-Testament/Father-Antonious-Fekry/12-Sefr-Molouk-El-Thani/Tafseer-Sefr-Molouk-El-Thany__01-Chapter-24.html

*فهو يقول في تفسير هذه (المشكلة) على حد تعبيره*​*



إبن ثمانى عشرة سنة = وفي 2 اى 9:36 يقول كان إبن ثمانى سنين ولكننا نجد في آية (15) أنه كان له نساء وهناك حلين لهذه المشكلة أساسهم أن العمر الصحيح لهُ هو 18 سنة وليس 8 سنين لأنه كان لهُ نساء
1.     هو جلس مع أبيه على العرش وملك معهُ وسنه 8 سنين كما هو عادة ملوك هذا الزمان.
2.     مدة ال 8 سنين محسوبة من مدة السبى الأول أو من جلوس نبوخذ نصر على العرش.

أنقر للتوسيع...



ولكن سأقول لك حل أبسط بكثير لهذه المشكلة (القمص هو من سماها هكذل ولست أنا) ... راجع نص سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني الإصحاح 36 العدد 9 الترجمة المشتركة ... ستجد أن كلمة (عشرة) أضيفت للنص فصار عمر يهوياكين 18 سنة حين ملك ... وبس ... انتهت المشكلة 

9 وكانَ يوياكينُ ا‏بنَ ثَماني عَشْرَةَ سنَةً‌ حينَ ملَكَ، وملَكَ ثلاثةَ أشهرٍ وعشَرَةَ أيّامٍ بأورُشليمَ، وفعَلَ الشَّرَّ في نظَرِ الرّبِّ



يمكنك التأكد من أي موقع أو برنامج يعرض الترجمات كلها ... ستجد أن 2أخ  36: 9 في ترجمة الفاندايك يقول ثمان سنوات ... ونفس النص 2أخ 36 : 9 في الترجمة المشتركة يقول ثمان عشرة سنة !

من أضاف كلمة (عشرة) للنص؟؟؟ هل هو ناسخ المخطوطة أم المترجم؟؟؟
أم أن هناك من حذف هذه الكلمة من ترجمة الفاندايك؟؟؟

الله أعلم


بالمناسبة يا إبن الملك ... ليست هذه المرة الوحيدة التي يحدث فيها هذا الأمر ... فلو قارنت بين ترجمة الفاندايك والترجمة المشتركة في 2صم 21 : 19 لوجدت النص من الفاندايك يقول

19 ثم كانت أيضا حرب في جوب مع الفلسطينيين. فألحانان بن يعري أرجيم البيتلحمي قتل جليات الجتي، وكانت قناة رمحه كنول النساج 

بينما الترجمة المشتركة تقول في نفس الموضع

ثُمَّ نشبَت معرَكةٌ أُخرى في جُوبَ معَ الفِلسطيِّينَ، فقتلَ ألحانانُ بنُ يائيرَ الّذي مِنْ بَيتَ لحمَ أخا جِلياتِ الجتيِّ‌، وكانت قناةُ رُمحهِ سميكةً كنولِ


هل تمت إضافة كلمة (أخا) إلى المخطوطة التي ترجمت منها الترجمة المشتركة؟؟؟ أم حذفت كلمة (أخا) من المخطوطة التي ترجمت منها ترجمة الفاندايك؟؟؟

أعانك الله وهداك يا عزيزي



بالنسبة لي قد إنتهى هذا الموضوع ... فإلى اللقاء في مواضيع أخرى شيقة قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 يناير 2011)

> *أريد فقط أن أوجه رسالة أولى لصديقي إبن الملك ... لا أقول لك إلا هداك الله ... بربك إبحث عن الحق برغبة صادقة ولا تركن إلى ما وجدت نفسك عليه فإن عذاب الله شديد *​


واتمنى لك انت كمان ان تبحث بقلب صادق ، وبمجرد ما تفتح مخك وقلبك هتلاقى ربنا جابك بشكل او بأخر .​
*



 صديقي إبن الملك ... تحياتي مجددا​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​

أريدك فيما بعد إذا قدر الله عز وجل وناقشتني أن تدرج أدلتك وإستشهاداتك من أقوال المفسرين لا رأيك الشخصي (الذي أحترمه بالطبع) ... لكي لا يتهمك أحد هنا بأنك تفسر على مزاجك ! ​​​​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...





​

أنقر للتوسيع...





​

أنقر للتوسيع...





​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​**​**​*</B>​​</B></B></B></B></B></B></B></B></B></B></B></B>​النص واضح وظهرت امثلة فى الكتاب المقدس توضحه فى نفس السفر كما قلت ،
انا عارف ان انت انسان بسيط ، فمحبتش اعقدك بتفاصيل كبيرة .​وعلى العموم شوف المفسرين


*The Preacher's Commentary*
*With a name very similar to his father’s, Jehoiachin, a teenaged prince, was crowned as king in the palace of Jerusalem. Chronicles says he was eight years old, but that was probably his age at the time his father Jehoiakim designated him to be the next king (cf. 2 Chr. 36:9). *

*تفسير ويزلى*
*Verse 8﻿. To reign-In his eighth year he began to reign with his father, who made him king with him as divers other kings of Israel and Judah had done in times of trouble; and in his eighteenth year he reigned alone. *
​
ولو معاك التفاسير ديه وتحب المجلد ورقم الصفحة قول . ولو تحب غيرهم قول برضوا ​



> *تعال نراجع تفسير القمص أنطونيوس فكري للإصحاح 24 من سفر الملوك الثاني*


​


> ​​​​​​​​
> 
> *فهو يقول في تفسير هذه (المشكلة) على حد تعبيره*​​
> ​
> ...


​​نعم مشكلة ، بالنسبة لمن يبحث عن اى منفذ يريد ان يجد فيه خطأ ويتمنى ان يكون خطأ .​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​توضيح بسيط .

الترجمات تحاول ان تتفادى اخطاء النساخ الشهيرة الواضحة .​

ظن البعض ان هناك خطأ من الناسخ بحذف حرف (اليود ) العبرى وهو اللى بيعبر عن رقم عشرة . فلم ينتبه النساخ وكتبوا 8 بالكلمات .

ولهذا اتجه البعض الى تغير كلمة 8 ب 18 سنة . معتمدين على نص سفر الملوك الثانى .

ولكن هذا خطأ .

سبق ووضحت ان للملك ممكن يكون سنتين تولى فيهم الملك . ( السنة اللى بدأ فيها يحكم مع والده والسنة اللى انفرد بها فى الحكم )
وده مش استنتاج ده مبنى على اسلوب كتابة السفر نفسه. والمفسرين فهموا هم كمان


راجع ردى السابق​



> الاجابة على السؤال الاول .​​
> 
> كان يهوياكين ابن 8 سنين عندما بدأ ابوه يشركه فى الحكم ويهيئه لان يحكم وحده من بعده(وهذة هى عادة ملوك هذا العصر)
> ومسك الحكم بعد ان اخذ نبوخذنصر يهوياقيم فى الترحيل الثانى . وفى هذاالوقت كان عمر يهوياكين 18 سنة .
> ...



​​​​​​​​​ومع ذلك رأيت تجاهلك لتلك النقطة وكأنها غير موجودة وكأنك مش جاى تفهم .. جاى ترمى الكلمة وتجرى .
دا مش اسلوب صحيح !! ​
*



يمكنك التأكد من أي موقع أو برنامج يعرض الترجمات كلها ... ستجد أن 2أخ 36: 9 في ترجمة الفاندايك يقول ثمان سنوات ... ونفس النص 2أخ 36 : 9 في الترجمة المشتركة يقول ثمان عشرة سنة !

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
انا عارف من غير متقول .. مصدقك  ​


لسا قايل ان الترجمات تحاول تعديل اى خطأ وقع فيه النساخ بشكل واضح بالاتجاه الى المخطوطات الكثيرة ومقارنتها .​


فى ترجمات كتيرة التزمت بكتاب 8 سنين كما هو موجود فى معظم المخطوطات العبرية . وهم فهموا النص زى ماانا فهمته . لان المفروض يبقى فيه دراسة للسفر واسلوب الكاتب .. مش بس نشوف اية ونفسرها على مزاجنا​


وعلى العموم ادى مليون ترجمة منهم التزمت بالنص لمعرفتهم باصالته​


*(2Chr 36:9 [KJV])*

Jehoiachin _was_ eight years old when he began to reign, and he reigned three months and ten days in Jerusalem: and he did _that which was_ evil in the sight of the LORD.​


*(2Chr 36:9 [ACV])*

*Jehoiachin was eight years old when he began to reign, and he reigned three months and ten days in Jerusalem. And he did that which was evil in the sight of LORD.*​


*(2Chr 36:9 [ASV])*​*Jehoiachin was eight years old when he began to reign; and he reigned three months and ten days in Jerusalem: and he did that which was evil in the sight of Jehovah.*​ 
*(2Chr 36:9 [Bishops])*

*And Iehoiacin was eyght yeres olde when he began to raigne, and he raigned three monethes and ten dayes in Hierusalem, and dyd euyll in the sight of the Lorde.*​


*(2Chr 36:9 [CAB])*


*Jeconiah was eight years old when he began to reign, and he reigned three months and ten days in Jerusalem, and did that which was evil in the sight of the Lord.*​


*(2Chr 36:9 [CLV])*​

*A son of eight years is Jehoiachin in his reigning, and three months and ten days he has reigned in Jerusalem, and he does the evil thing in the eyes of Yahweh;"*​



*(2Chr 36:9 [CPDV])*

*Jehoiachin was eight years old when he had begun to reign, and he reigned for three months and ten days in Jerusalem. And he did evil in the sight of the Lord.*​


*(2Chr 36:9 [DOUR])*

*Joachin was eight years old when he began to reign, and he reigned three months and ten days in Jerusalem, and he did evil in the sight of the Lord.*​


*(2Chr 36:9 [EBR])*

*Eight years old, was Jehoiachin when he began to reign, and, three months and ten days, reigned he in Jerusalem, and he did the thing that was wicked in the eyes of Yahweh;*​


*(2Chr 36:9 [ECB])*

*Yah Yachin is a son of eight years when he begins to reign: and he reigns three months and ten days in Yeru Shalem: and he works evil in the eyes of Yah Veh. *​


*(2Chr 36:9 [ERV])*

*Jehoiachin was eight years old when he began to reign; and he reigned three months and ten days in Jerusalem: and he did that which was evil in the sight of the LORD.*​


*(2Chr 36:9 [Geneva])*

*Iehoiachin was eight yeere olde when he beganne to reigne, and he reigned three moneths and ten dayes in Ierusalem, and did euill in the sight of the Lorde.*​


*(2Chr 36:9 [GW])*

*Jehoiakin was eight years old when he began to rule as king. He was king for three months and ten days in Jerusalem. He did what the LORD considered evil.*​


*(2Chr 36:9 [JS])*

*Jehoiachin was eight years old when he began to reign, and he reigned three months and ten days in Jerusalem; and he did that which was evil in the sight of the Lord.*​



*(2Chr 36:9 [NASB])*

*Jehoiachin was eight years old when he became king, and he reigned three months and ten days in Jerusalem, and he did evil in the sight of the LORD.*​


*(2Chr 36:9 [JAB]) ترجمة الجزويت*

*وكان يوياكين ابن ثماني سنوات حين ملك،وملك ثلاثة أشهر وعشرة أيام في أورشليم، وصنع الشر في عيني الرب. *​ 

*(2Chr 36:9 [AraSVDV])*

*كَانَ يَهُويَاكِينُ ابْنَ ثَمَانِي سِنِينَ حِينَ مَلَكَ،وَمَلَكَ ثَلاَثَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشَرَةَ أَيَّامٍ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. وَعَمِلَ الشَّرَّفِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ. *​


*كل دول مش عاجبينك يعنى !!؟؟*

*تحب تانى ولا كفاية كده .. لو عايز تانى .. قول متتكسفش*​
*



 من أضاف كلمة (عشرة) للنص؟؟؟ هل هو ناسخ المخطوطة أم المترجم؟؟؟​


أم أن هناك من حذف هذه الكلمة من ترجمة الفاندايك؟؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*
​
​
*بذمتك ده سؤال .. *​
السؤال ده يدل على عدم معرفتك بمعنى مخطوطة وبمعنى ترجمة للمخطوطة. ​
حاول تفهم معايا 

المخطوطة هى شئ ثابت .​

الترجمة تعتمد على نص المخطوطة . مثلا بعض الترجمات الديناميكية التى تهتم بمعنى النص . لاتلتزم بحرفية النص ، وبعض الترجمات تهتم بحرفية النص . 



يوجد مليون ترجمة بمليون لغة ولهجة ، قد يخطأ البعض فى الترجمة او رؤيته لنص مكتوب .. ولكن نشكر الله على وجود كل هذا التراجم التى تساعدنا بسهولة على الفهم .
ونحن نملك نص المخطوطات وهو معروض . يعنى لو عايز تترجم النص عبريا بنفسك قول وانا اديك صور المخطوطات J .​



النص الاصلى هو مثل الموجود فى الفانديك ( 8 سنين) .. وهى كلمة صحيحة .​ 

الكلمة اصلية وصحيحة وموجودة فى معظم المخطوطات العبرية والسبعينية . وعلشان كده معظن الترجمات كتبتها زى ماهى . ​
​وحتى اللى اعتقد انها خطأ من الناسخ وترجمها ( 18 سنة ) قام عمل ( footnote) ليوضح انها وردت 8 فى معظم المخطوطات العبرية .


بذمتك وضميرك فى امانة اكتر من كده . مش احسن من واحد لما لقى اختلاف فى القرآن قام حرق كل المختلف ( وهى مخطوطات وليست ترجمات ) بالنار . وساب نسخته !!؟؟؟​​​
دعوة محبة :​ 

قوم من كرسى العالم لانه لا يليقك بك . وارجع الى صفوف المتعلمين ، صدقنى هتستفاد ( اوعى تزعل من كلامى انت عارف انا بحبك اد ايه)



تعرف سليمان الحكيم ( احكم واحد على الارض ) قال ايه :

العلم ينفخ . 
فلا تظن انك عالم علشان متتنفخش هوا على الفاضى​سؤالك التانى ممتاز . بخصوص جليات . ارجوك ارجوك ارجوك اكتبه فى موضوع منفصل لانه هنا ليس مكانه.


علشان افهمك كويس معنى المخطوطة ومعنى الترجمة 
ونشوف الغلط من عندك ولا من حتة تانية .
منتظرك​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 يناير 2011)

*



بالنسبة لي قد إنتهى هذا الموضوع ... فإلى اللقاء في مواضيع أخرى شيقة قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعنى ده كلام ..
المفروض بيبقى فيه معطيات وبعد كده نتيجة ..

انت معطياتك كلها غلط .. استنى علشان تتعلم وتقول انا تسرعت فى وضع الشبهة .
على العموم مستنيك. ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة .

لسا مخدناش اجابة الجزء التانى .. وبالرغم من اجابة روك .. الا انك هربت من حتى النقاش معاه .. هو بيخوفك ولا ايه !!؟؟
متخفش روك هادى وكويس جدا .. بس انت متعصبهوش *


----------



## حادي الأرواح (9 يناير 2011)

بالرغم من أسفي لتحولك إلى الكلام بهذه الطريقة ... إلا أنني ما زلت أدعو الله لك مخلصا من كل قلبي أن ينجيك ويهديك

خلاصة هذا الموضوع يا إبن الملك ... يهوياكين كان ملكا على يهوذا وعمره ثمان سنوات أو ثمانية عشر سنة ... لا يهم ... المهم أنه كان ملكا على يهوذا لمدة 90 يوما طبقا لأخبار الملوك الثاني أو 100 يوم طبقا لأخبار الأيام الثاني ... هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه كان ملكا لمدة عشر سنوات أيضا لو أخذنا في الإعتبار الرأي القائل بأن أبوه ملكه معه قبل عشر سنين من موته.

وهذا هو الدليل الصريح مرة أخرى

2 أخ 24 : 12 *فخرج يهوياكين ملك يهوذا إلى ملك بابل، هو وأمه وعبيده ورؤساؤه وخصيانه، وأخذه ملك بابل في السنة الثامنة من ملكه*

 فلا تتوقع مني ولا من أي عاقل أن أصدق أن يهوياكين بن يهوياقيم لم يكن ملكاً على يهوذا بينما يقول نص الكتاب (يهوياكين ملك يهوذا) !

وهذا ما قصدته بأن الموضوع منتهي بالنسبة لي.



بالنسبة للمخطوطات والترجمات ... فعلماء الكتاب يقرون بأن النسخ الأصلية للمخطوطات ضائعة ... ويقرون بأن هناك تحريفات حدثت في نصوص المخطوطات التي نسخت منها

ويكفيني في هذا المقام لكي لا يتشتت الموضوع أن أنقل ما ذكرته الموسوعة الكاثوليكية عن موضوع تحريف النصوص

No book of ancient times has come down to us exactly as it left the hands of its author--all have been in some way altered 

إليك الرابط لتتأكد

http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/14530a.htm#IV


وإليك أيضا صورة من المخطوطة الفاتيكانية للرسالة إلى العبرانيين الإصحاح الأول ... ستجد على الهامش هذه العبارة الجميلة 

*amaqestate kai kake, afeV ton palaion, mh ****poiei*

(يا أحمق يا مخادع ألا تستطيع أن تترك القرآءة القديمة على أصلها ولا 
تحرفها؟)

هناك المزيد من المراجع الموثقة التي تقر بحدوث إختلافات في نسخ المخطوطات (وليست الترجمات) ... إن أردت أدرج لك بعضها

والسلام
​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (9 يناير 2011)

*إليك صورة المخطوطة الفاتيكانية لجزء من الإصحاح الأول من رسالة العبرانيين ... في الهامش ملاحظة جميلة جداً تفيد أن هناك من يحرف القرآءة القديمة*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

*قدامك لاخر اليوم وقدامك حل من اتنين
1-تنقد ردودنا ان كان لديك رد واقرا وبطل شغل استهبال والهروب الدبلوماسى لانك تيقنت انك فاشل ولا تقرا
2-تورينا عرض قفاك وتتكل على الله
تختار انى حل؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

*تعالى يا حبيبى الصغنون اعلمك لما تتكلم مع مسيحين تتاطى راسك فى الارض ولا ترفعها
*


> *لقد زدت الأبوكريفا سفرين آخرين فهنيئا لك ... واللبيب بالإشارة يفهمُ *


*مش فاهم خليك راجل واتكلم مباشرة ان كنت تمتلك صفات رجولة*


> *أولا ... لم أجد واحدا منكم يستشهد برأي مفسر أو عالم لاهوتي ... اللهم إلا ما نقله مدير المنتدى عن أحد المفسرين الغربيين الذي يقول (أنه ربما يعتقد !)*
> 
> *وأقول لك يا عزيزي أنه لا توجد قاعدة تقول أن الملك لا يعتبر ملكا إلا إذا مضى على حكمه مدة معينة*


*وحد قالك ان يهوياكين لم يجلس على العرش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قولت باللفظ ان ارميا نفسه اكد فى نبوته ان ملك يهوياقيم سزول ولو حتى يهوياكين ملك وملكه لم يمتد سوى ثلاث شهور وبعدها سبى وانتهى الحكم*
*22: 24 حي انا يقول الرب و لو كان كنياهو بن يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا                  خاتما على يدي اليمنى فاني من هناك انزعك *
*                 22: 25 و اسلمك ليد طالبي نفسك و ليد الذين تخاف منهم و ليد                  نبوخذراصر ملك بابل و ليد الكلدانيين *
*22: 26 و اطرحك و امك التي ولدتك الى ارض اخرى لم تولدا فيها و                  هناك تموتان *




*22: 28 هل هذا الرجل كنياهو وعاء خزف مهان مكسور او اناء ليست فيه مسرة لماذا طرح هو و نسله و القوا الى ارض لم يعرفوها 
وارميا نفسه اكد ان كنياهو_يهوياكين_ملك بعد ابيه يهوياقيم يعنى السفر نفسه على دراية بالمعلومة والنبوة تحققت بالفعل وصدقيا بن يوشيا ملك على يهوذا بعد انتزاع الملك من بيت يهوياقيم وتحقق عقاب الرب
**ملك الملك صدقيا بن يوشيا مكان كنياهو بن يهوياقيم الذي                  ملكه نبوخذراصر ملك بابل في ارض يهوذا
انا الى الان مزودتش حرف على الكلام اللى قولته وانت لم تعترض بتاتا
قولى بقة فتحت انى تفسير ولاقيت فيه حاجة تخص موضوعنا وانا مكتبتهاش؟؟؟؟؟
قولى فين التفسير دا انا قبل مبخط حرف فى الموضوع بطلع على كل التفاسير ولو لاقيت تفسير قال شئ يخص سؤالك بكتبه تلقائيا هل وجدت انت شئ يخص سؤالك واحنا مكتبنهوش
عندك رد يا ابنى قبل متترمى فى الشارع؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

> *إليك صورة المخطوطة الفاتيكانية لجزء من الإصحاح الأول من رسالة العبرانيين ... في الهامش ملاحظة جميلة جداً تفيد أن هناك من يحرف القرآءة القديمة*


*ايه بقة دخل دا فى الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبالمرة اكتبلى النص الموجود فى الهامش وترجمته وقولى انى عالم علق عليه ومعناها ايه حسب علماء المخطوطات؟؟؟؟
انت مين يا فاشل علشان تتكلم فى النقد النصى وتفهم فبه ايه وقريت فيه ايه
انا مش بدعى انى بفهم فيه بعمق لكن على الاقل درسته على قدى من استاذة النقد النصى اللى درسوه من الشرقيين واعطانى موثوقية لنص العهد الجديد بين كل النصوص الادبية القديمة وقرانك البدوى المهلهل جنبه مصيره يكون صفيحة الزبالة 
ياابنى روح شوفلك حاجة عدلها تقولها احنا الكلام دا انتهى من سنين وانت لسه عايش فى جحرك بتردد كلام منتديات بير السلم 

*


----------



## حادي الأرواح (9 يناير 2011)

> *انا الى الان مزودتش حرف على الكلام اللى قولته وانت لم تعترض بتاتا*


 
وعلى أي شيء أعترض أيها (المهذب)؟؟؟

أنت لم تضف للموضوع إلا أنك أكدت أن يهوياكين كان ملكا ... بينما مديرك ينفي أن يكون يهوياكين ملكا ... وفي نفس الوقت النصوص تؤكد أنه كان ملكا

الحل الوحيد لتثبت صحة النبوءة هي أن تثبت أن يهوياكين ليس من نسل يهوياقيم !
​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (9 يناير 2011)

*



ايه بقة دخل دا فى الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبالمرة اكتبلى النص الموجود فى الهامش وترجمته وقولى انى عالم علق عليه ومعناها ايه حسب علماء المخطوطات؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*بس كده؟*

*تفضل يا حسن اللسان*

http://www-user.uni-bremen.de/~wie/Vaticanus/note1512.html


*أخوك إبن الملك هو من فتح موضوع المخطوطات ليس أنا*​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

> وعلى أي شيء أعترض أيها (المهذب)؟؟؟
> 
> أنت لم تضف للموضوع إلا أنك أكدت أن يهوياكين كان ملكا ... بينما مديرك ينفي أن يكون يهوياكين ملكا ... وفي نفس الوقت النصوص تؤكد أنه كان ملكا
> 
> الحل الوحيد لتثبت صحة النبوءة هي أن تثبت أن يهوياكين ليس من نسل يهوياقيم !


*يا صغنن انت  قريت كلام ارميا فى السفر نفسه*

*22: 24 حي انا يقول الرب و لو كان كنياهو بن يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا                  خاتما على يدي اليمنى فاني من هناك انزعك *
*                 22: 25 و اسلمك ليد طالبي نفسك و ليد الذين تخاف منهم و ليد                  نبوخذراصر ملك بابل و ليد الكلدانيين *
*22: 26 و اطرحك و امك التي ولدتك الى ارض اخرى لم تولدا فيها و                  هناك تموتان 
عايز تفسير من عينى تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى
* *هذه النبوة عن يهوياكين إبن يهوياقيم وهذا خلفه كملك لمدة ثلاثة شهور  	وفى (21) تكلمت إليكِ في راحتك = فالله يحذر مبكراً، بينما  	الإنسان في راحته، قبل أن تأتى المشاكل. ولكنهم كانوا من يومهم غلاظ الرقبة.  	لذلك سيأتى عليهم رعب يجعلهم يستغيثون من فوق اعلى الأماكن = إصعدى على  	الجبال وأصرخى (20) حتى يسمع أحد صوتهم ولبنان وباشان جبال عالية وجبال  	عباريم على حدود موأب. ولكن هذه الصرخات ستكون في فراغ فكل رعاتك ذهبوا مع  	الريح (22) ترعاهم الريح فهم ذهبوا للسبى والرعاة هم الحكام " وإضرب  	الراعى تتبدد الرعية " = فحينئذ تخزين. ومحبوكِ يذهبون إلى السبى = كل  	من إعتمدت عليهم ووثقت فيهم وتركتينى فهم لن يستطيعوا حتى أن ينقذوا أنفسهم  	لذلك تخزين وفي (23) الساكنة لبنان = لبنان مشهور بجباله العالية وأرزه  	الشامخ وهذا يشير لكبريائهم وإطمئنانهم الزائف وثقتهم في أنفسهم وثرواتهم  	وحكمتهم ولكن حين يتخلى الله عنهم سيتألمون كوجع الوالدة. مهما  	كان إرتفاع قلبهم حتى لو كانت معششة في الأرز. وكنياهو (24) هو يكنيا ولكنها  	صيغة تصغير إشارة ونبوة لصغر مدة حكمه. فالرب لا يبارك الأشرار. عكس قول الكتاب  	عن  زربابل "أخذك يا زربابل وأجعلك كخاتم" (حج23:2). وزربابل هو الذي قاد الشعب  	فى العودة من السبى والخاتم على يده اليمنى =  هو الختم الذي يمهر به  	الملوك القدماء معاملاتهم الرسمية لتكتسب السلطة وتصبح صالحة للتنفيذ فهو يحمل  	إمضاء الملك الرسمى وكان يختم به على الشمع فهو أعز ما يمتلكه الملك أو هو رمز  	سلطته وقوته.  ولكن يهوياكين كرئيس لشعب الرب ورمزاً لقوة الرب في حكم شعبه أو  	وكيلاً للرب قد رُفِضَ لشره. وأتى الله بوكيل أخر هو زربابل. وهكذا فطاعة  	زربابل أعادت البركة التي فقدَتْ بسبب خطية يكنيا وغيره. وفي (25-27) وقوع  	يكنيا وأمه في يد نبوخذ نصر(الخطية حولته من خاتم في يد الله (24:22) إلى عبد  	فى السبى). وموتهم في بابل وليس في أرضهم أورشليم. وفي (28) صار يكنيا كإناء  	مكسور. فمهما كانت قيمة هذا الإناء فهو حين يكسر يُرمى فلم يصبح لهُ قيمة. 	ولماذا طُرِحَ = (الأنبياء الكذبة قالوا أنه سيعود) بسبب خطيته وشهوته  	الأرضية لذلك في (29) يا أرض يا أرض يا أرض = فهذا موجه لكل إنسان دنيوى  	أرضى متعلق بالأرضيات. فهذا عليه أن يسمع أن هذه الأرض زائلة ومكانهُ هو  	السماويات وأن تعلقه بالأرضيات يجعله يفقد السماويات. فيدفن في أرض لم  	يعرفوها. من إرتبط بالأرضيات سيعيش ويموت فيها ويدفن فيها "ومات الغنى  	ودُفِن". هذا نهايته ونهاية مسراته... ومات لعازر وحملته الملائكة" فلنترك  	الأرضيات فهى زائلة. وفي (30) لن يكون من نسلِهِ من يجلس على كرسى يهوذا =  	كرسى داود فالذى أتى بعده كان عمه صدقيا وبموت صدقيا هذا إنتهى كرسى داود  	الزمنى. وإنتظر العالم المسيح إبن داود الذي يجلس على عرش داود، على العرش  	الروحى، الذي يملك على قلوب المؤمنين بالحب وبصليبه. وقد حصل المسيح على عرشه  	هذا بطاعته التي هي مثال نموذجى سار عَليه زربابل من قبل فباركه الله. وخالف  	هذه الطاعة يكنيا فإنتهت مملكته. فيكنيا هو رمز آدم الذي خسر الجنة بسبب عدم  	الطاعة. وزربابل رمز للمسيح الذي حصل على لقب خاتم في يد الله. والمسيح هو ذراع  	الله وقوته. ونقرأ في (1أى17:3) أن يكنيا لهُ أولاد ويبدو أنهم ولدوا في السبى  	ولكن لم يجلس منهم أحد على العرش " وإبنا يكنيا أسير (أى المسبى) وشألتيئيل "  	وقد يكون إبنا يكنيا بالتبنى فشألتئيل إبن منسوب لناثان بدل سليمان ولنيرى بدل  	يكنيا. وبذلك يستمر عقيماً روحياً وجسدياً حسب الأية.* 
*وارميا نفسه اكد ان النبوة ستتحقق فى ابن يهوياقيم اقرا معى فى اصحاح 22*
*هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: اكْتُبُوا هذَا الرَّجُلَ عَقِيمًا، رَجُلاً لاَ يَنْجَحُ فِي أَيَّامِهِ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَنْجَحُ مِنْ نَسْلِهِ أَحَدٌ جَالِسًا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَحَاكِمًا بَعْدُ فِي يَهُوذَا.*
*ولو سيادتك كملت النبوة هتلاقى ان العقاب سيقع فعليا على نسله *
*29 وقل ليهوياقيم ملك  				يهوذا: هكذا قال الرب: أنت قد أحرقت ذلك الدرج قائلا: لماذا  				كتبت فيه قائلا: مجيئا يجيء ملك بابل ويهلك هذه الأرض، ويلاشي  				منها الإنسان والحيوان *
*30 لذلك هكذا قال الرب  				عن يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا: لا يكون له جالس على كرسي داود، وتكون  				جثته مطروحة للحر نهارا، وللبرد ليلا *
*31 وأعاقبه ونسله  				وعبيده على إثمهم، وأجلب عليهم وعلى سكان أورشليم وعلى رجال يهوذا  				كل الشر الذي كلمتهم عنه ولم يسمعوا 
*
*ايه عندك حاجة تانية تتدارى بيها خبتك قبل متتطرد
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

> *بس كده؟*
> 
> *تفضل يا حسن اللسان*
> 
> ...


*برضة مش شايف انى عالم درس النقد النصى وكتب ان التعليق على هامش العبرانين بيؤثر وبيقدم مشكلة نقدية
هو سفر العبرانين مكتوب فقط فى الفاتيكانية؟؟؟؟
وانى مشكلة نقدية بتقدمها الهامش؟؟؟؟
ويعنى ايه الجملة دى فى الموقع اللى انت كاتبه
This umlaut is on the "wrong" side. The question now is: Is it on the wrong side because on the left is this note? This would have serious consequences for the dating. Well, nobody knows for sure..
حسب  نسخة ويتسكوت وهورت النقديه نص العبرانين 3/1
لا يوجد به اى مشكلة نقدية ومتفق مع النص المستلم
ودا حسب ماورد ubs4
**Hebrews 1 Greek NT: Westcott / Hort, UBS4 Variants**
ὃς ὢν ἀπαύγασμα τῆς δόξης καὶ χαρακτὴρ τῆς ὑποστάσεως αὐτοῦ, φέρων τε τὰ πάντα τῷ ῥήματι τῆς δυνάμεως αὐτοῦ, καθαρισμὸν τῶν ἁμαρτιῶν ποιησάμενος ἐκάθισεν ἐν δεξιᾷ τῆς μεγαλωσύνης ἐν ὑψηλοῖς,*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

*كالعادي ، حادي الأرواح ، يعتبر هو تعريف قلة الأدب ، فإن احببت تعريفها ، عَرَّفهُ فَعَّرفتها ...

تعليقاتي ستكون في إتجاة مغاير قليلاً للردود ، فالرد قد قُدم بالفعل ..





			أريد فقط أن أوجه رسالة  أولى لصديقي إبن الملك ... لا أقول لك إلا هداك الله ... بربك إبحث عن الحق  برغبة صادقة ولا تركن إلى ما وجدت نفسك عليه فإن عذاب الله شديد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا عذاب الله شديد ، على كل من ليس له اخلاق فإبحث عن الحق ولا تترك نفسك لما وجدت نفسك عليه فدينك دينك الوثنية بحق ..




			لقد زدت الأبوكريفا سفرين آخرين فهنيئا لك ... واللبيب بالإشارة يفهمُ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سأنتظر ولن اعلق الا بعد إجابتك طلبي الذي أقول فيه ،، تفضل بشرح هذه الجملة العثرة الفهم ..




			رسالتي  الثالثة لمدير المنتدى ... أنصحك أن تكف عن الشخصنة قليلا ... فهو أسلوب  لم يعد ينطلي على من له القِدم في قراءة الحوارات الدينية من الفريقين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اي شخصنة !، هل وصفك بانك قليل الأدب تعد شخصنة ؟! ، لا بل هى الحقيقة ، فانت بقلة ادبك تهالف قوانين المنتدى ، ام هل وصفك بانك لك اكثر من عضوية في المنتدى هو الشخصنة ؟! ، بالتأكيد لا لانها حقيقة فأنت تملك عضويات في هذا المنتدى !
فعن اي شخصنة تتحدث يا زميل !!

من هنا نعرف انك جئت لتتجنى علينا فقط وتكذب ،،




			أولا ... لم أجد واحدا  منكم يستشهد برأي مفسر أو عالم لاهوتي ... اللهم إلا ما نقله مدير المنتدى  عن أحد المفسرين الغربيين الذي يقول (أنه ربما يعتقد !)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انت لم تطلب الإستشهاد اصلاً ، بل الإجابة !! فإن وجدت الإجابة تم حل السؤال بدون الدخول في اي استشهادات !!




			وأقول لك يا عزيزي أنه لا توجد قاعدة تقول أن الملك لا يعتبر ملكا إلا إذا مضى على حكمه مدة معينة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال بهذه القاعدة " نصا " حتى تنفيها ؟!!




			فعندك على سبيل المثال الملك يهوآحاز بن يوشيا ... وهو أبو يهوياقيم وجد يهوياكين ... هو الآخر ملك على يهوذا ثلاثة أشهر فقط !

فهل يهوآحاز بن يوشيا لم يكن ملكا؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...







2مل  23 31 وكانَ يوآحازُ ا‏بنَ ثَلاثٍ وعشرينَ سَنةً حينَ ملَكَ، ودامَ  مُلْكُهُ ثَلاثَةَ أشهُرٍ بأورُشليمَ. وا‏سمُ أمِّهِ حَموطَلُ بِنتُ إرميا  مِنْ لِبنَةَ‌.

أنقر للتوسيع...



نفس الفكرة الخاصة بالمثال الأول ولذلك لا يحق لك الإستشهاد بآية بها نفس الحدث 


2Ki 23:31  كَانَ يَهُوآحَازُ ابْنَ ثَلاَثٍ وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ، وَمَلَكَ ثَلاَثَةَ أَشْهُرٍ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَاسْمُ أُمِّهِ حَمُوطَلُ بِنْتُ إِرْمِيَا مِنْ لِبْنَةَ. 
2Ki 23:32  فَعَمِلَ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا عَمِلَهُ آبَاؤُهُ. 
2Ki 23:33  وَأَسَرَهُ فِرْعَوْنُ نَخُو فِي رَبْلَةَ فِي أَرْضِ حَمَاةَ لِئَلاَّ يَمْلِكَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَغَرَّمَ الأَرْضَ بِمِئَةِ وَزْنَةٍ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَوَزْنَةٍ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ. 

*


> *ثانياً ... شلوم بن يابيش ملك على إسرائيل شهرا واحدا فقط ... هل هو الآخر لا يعد ملكا؟؟؟*
> 
> 2مل 15 13  وملَكَ شَلُّومُ بنُ يابـيشَ في السَّنةِ التَّاسِعةِ والثَّلاثينَ  لِعزَرْيا مَلِكِ يَهوذا، ودامَ مُلْكُه بِالسَّامِرةِ شهراً.


*أيضاً أخطأت كعادتك في الإستشهاد ، فما الذي حدث له بعد هذا ؟
لنرى :


2Ki 15:13  شَلُّومُ بْنُ يَابِيشَ مَلَكَ فِي السَّنَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ وَالثَّلاَثِينَ لِعُزِّيَّا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا، وَمَلَكَ شَهْرَ أَيَّامٍ فِي السَّامِرَةِ. 
2Ki 15:14  وَصَعِدَ مَنَحِيمُ بْنُ جَادِي مِنْ تِرْصَةَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى السَّامِرَةِ، وَضَرَبَ شَلُّومَ بْنَ يَابِيشَ فِي السَّامِرَةِ فَقَتَلَهُ وَمَلَكَ عِوَضاً عَنْهُ. 

هذا تم قتله فلذلك لم يكن موجودا ليكون ملك في مكانه و لكنه بعيد عنه والسبب انه مات !

أما في حالتنا محل البحث فهو تم عزلة عن كرسيه فلذلك يصح ان يقال عليه لم يملك أسوة بقصر المُدة ..


*


> *لا تجب من فضلك ... فأنت لست أعلم من مفسري الكتاب*



*إن كنت اتيت لتسمع لنفسك فلا مكان لك هنا ،، فهنا انت تسأل ونحن نجيب ، فلم يوجد من قال انه اعلم من مفسري الكتاب بل لا يوجد لديك دليل انه ليس من مفسري الكتاب بل لا يوجد حكر على مفسري الكتاب طالما مسيحي معتدل محافظ.. فلا تدلس ..*



> *لكن قبل نقل آراء المفسرين تعالى نر هل سمى الكتاب نفسه يهوياكين ملكا أم لم يفعل*


*أنت بحاجة الى فنجان شاي تقيل جداً لكي تصحو من غفلتك ،،، الكلام لا يدور على تسميته ملكا ام لا ، بل يدور عن هل الفترة القصيرة جدا التي ملك فيها يصح أن يقال عليها "  لا يَجلِسُ أحدٌ مِنْ نَسلِهِ‌ على عرشِ داوُدَ " أم لا !!* 


*ولاحظ دقة الكتاب فالكتاب لم يقل " لن يجلس " بل قال " لا يجلس " أي لا يستمر يجلس على كرسيه فهي اعم واشمل فالذي لا يجلس يمكن ان يكون " لن يجلس " وايضا " لا يستمر يجلس !! فالغرض هو عدم استمرارية الجلوس ..

*


> *إذا ... مهما أنكرت أن يهوياكين كان ملكا على يهوذا *



*من انكر أن يهوياكين كان ملكا على يهوذا ؟! ركز في الكلام لكي تمنع الكل من استمرار الضحك عليك ، نقول ان النفي مقصود به استمرارية ملكه فهل رأيت احد يقول انه لم يملك مطلقاً ! عجبي !! اقترح عليك الإستعانة بالمسيحيين ليعرفوك كيف تبني شبهة كي تفهم ما تقوله !*
*

*


> *وإليك رابط تسير القمص من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا*


*
هو انت مش عارف ان التفاسير في موقع الكنيسة ولا اية !! :t9:

**تفاسير الكتاب المقدس*​*
*


> *عفوا ... أنا أصدق نص الكتاب وأصدق تفسير القمص أكثر من أي رأي آخر ... وهذا ينهي الموضوع بالنسبة لي تجنباً للجدال الذي لا ينفع*


*وما الإختلاف ؟!
نحن نصدق جداً كلام الكتاب وكلام القمص تادرس وغيره من العلماء ! فما الإختلاف إذن !!*



> *ثالثاً ... لو أنك لا  تعتبر يهوياكين ملكا لأنه لم يجلس على العرش فترة طويلة فأقول لك أن القمص  أنطونيوس فكري قال أن يهوياكين ملك ثمان سنوات وثلاثة أشهر ... فهل هذه  المدة كافية بالنسبة لك لتعتبره ملكا؟؟؟*



*هل وصلت الإجابة ام نكررها كالعادة ؟*



> فلا تتوقع مني ولا من أي عاقل أن أصدق أن يهوياكين بن يهوياقيم لم يكن ملكاً


*معك حق ، نحن واياك لا تتوقع منا ان نصدق هذا !*



> وهذا ما قصدته بأن الموضوع منتهي بالنسبة لي.



*هو منتهي قبل ان يبدأ فهل انت معك الأدلة وتأتي لتتناقش وبعدا تقول طالما معي الأدلة فهو منتهي ! ألم يكن معك الادلة قبل ان تتكلم في الموضوع ! عجبي !*.



> بالنسبة للمخطوطات والترجمات  ... فعلماء الكتاب يقرون بأن النسخ الأصلية للمخطوطات ضائعة ... ويقرون بأن  هناك تحريفات حدثت في نصوص المخطوطات التي نسخت منها
> 
> ويكفيني في هذا المقام لكي لا يتشتت الموضوع أن أنقل ما ذكرته الموسوعة الكاثوليكية عن موضوع تحريف النصوص
> 
> ...


*ما علاقة هذا الكلام بالموضوع ،؟!! افتح موضوعا منفصلا لنلقنك درساًً فيه هو الآخر !*

*بس بلاش موضوع " تحريفات " ده ..:w00t:..*




> *إليك صورة المخطوطة  الفاتيكانية لجزء من الإصحاح الأول من رسالة العبرانيين ... في الهامش  ملاحظة جميلة جداً تفيد أن هناك من يحرف القرآءة القديمة*


*انا اعرف انك لا تفقه اي شيء في موضوع المخطوطات ولا النقد الأدنى كله اللهم الا ما تقراه من اخوتك المسلمين !

فلا تضع اشياءا الا وانت قادرا على الحوار فيها لكي لا نلتفت اليها فتجني ما زرعت !*


اما عن ما طلبت وما يعد طلبك إلا هروبا من الواقع الأليم الذي تعيش فيه ألا وهو " الفشل " ..

_Jehoiakim’s son held the throne for only three months, which by all reasonable measures would be considered a failure (2 Kg 24:8–15__). _Then Jehoiakim’s brother ruled in Jerusalem, but only as a puppet of Babylon (24:18). The Bible does not expressly state that Jehoiakim’s corpse was exposed, but while the account of the death of a king often includes a record of his burial (1 Kg 2:10; 11:43; 14:31; 15:8, 24; 16:6, 28; 22:50), Jehoiakim’s does not (2 Kg 24:6; 2 Ch 36:8). There is no substantive reason to doubt that Jeremiah’s prophecy about him was fulfilled.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1
Cabal, T., Brand, C. O., Clendenen, E. R., Copan, P., Moreland, J., & Powell, D. (2007). _The Apologetics Study Bible: Real Questions, Straight Answers, Stronger Faith_ (1144). Nashville, TN: Holman Bible Publishers.

​

*After the king had burned the ***oll*, Jeremiah rewrote the prophecies, adding an appropriate section concerning the fearful *doom* of *Jehoiakim*! The fact that Jehoiachin was Jehoiakim’s son and his successor (2 Kgs. 24:6) seems to invalidate the curse of verse 30a. _The usual explanation is that Jehoiachin reigned for only three months, not long enough to be of significance._​_http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1_ _http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1_
MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). _Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and New Testaments_ (Je 36:27-32). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.

*هل تريد المزيد ؟!!
اعتقد ان الكل اجمع على شيء واحد فهل يوجد اختلاف كي نناقشه !!*



> *أخوك إبن الملك هو من فتح موضوع المخطوطات ليس أنا*


*بل انت وليس هو فإنظر :*




> * من أضاف كلمة (عشرة) للنص؟؟؟ هل هو ناسخ المخطوطة أم المترجم؟؟؟*





> * هل تمت إضافة كلمة (أخا)  إلى المخطوطة التي ترجمت منها الترجمة المشتركة؟؟؟ أم حذفت كلمة (أخا) من  المخطوطة التي ترجمت منها ترجمة الفاندايك؟؟؟*




*هل هذه كلمات ابن الملك ام كلماتك !!*
​


> بينما مديرك ينفي أن يكون يهوياكين ملكا



*كذبت ، اقتبس من كلام المدير ( الذي سيطردك ) هذا الكلام !*


​

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

> * ويعنى ايه الجملة دى فى الموقع اللى انت كاتبه*



*بلاش احراج ،، .*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

*اى اقوال اخرى قبل متتطرد علشان احنا مش عايزينك يبقى فى نفسك حاجة رجع كل اللى انت عايزه هنا واحنا هنقوم بعلاجك على نفقة المنتدى
*


----------



## حادي الأرواح (9 يناير 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *برضة مش شايف انى عالم درس النقد النصى وكتب ان التعليق على هامش العبرانين بيؤثر وبيقدم مشكلة نقدية*
> *هو سفر العبرانين مكتوب فقط فى الفاتيكانية؟؟؟؟*
> *وانى مشكلة نقدية بتقدمها الهامش؟؟؟؟*


 

*هكذا يكون الكلام ... إسأل بأدب وأنا أجيبك*

*أولا ... العالم الذي أورد هذه المخطوطة هو بروس ميتزجر ... لا أعلم كيف تزعم أنك درست علم النقد النصي وأنت لا تعرف بروس ميتزجر*

*تفضل أدخل هنا لتعلم من هو بروس ميتزجر ... ويمكنك البحث عن إسمه في اليوتيوب لترى العجب اعجاب*​ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_M._Metzger


*



ويعنى ايه الجملة دى فى الموقع اللى انت كاتبه
This umlaut is on the "wrong" side. The question now is: Is it on the wrong side because on the left is this note? This would have serious consequences for the dating. Well, nobody knows for sure..

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
​المطلوب مني إني أترجم لحضرتك الإنجليزية كمان؟؟؟

ماشي يا سيدي

هذه العبارة تعني أن هناك خطأ في أحد الحروف في النص الوارد في تلك المخطوطة ... وهذا الخطأ ربما يكون هو الدافع لكتابة تلك الملحوظة على الهامش​​​*​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

> *هكذا يكون الكلام ... إسأل بأدب وأنا أجيبك*
> 
> *أولا ...العالم **الذي أورد هذه المخطوطة هو بروس ميتزجر ... لا أعلم كيف تزعم أنك درست علم النقد النصي وأنت لا تعرف بروس ميتزجر*
> 
> *تفضل أدخل هنا لتعلم من هو بروس ميتزجر ... ويمكنك البحث عن إسمه في اليوتيوب لترى العجب اعجاب*​


*بروس متزجر الله يرحمه ويبشبش الطوبة الىل تحت راسه  عارفه عين المعرفة بس اللى معرفوش قال ايه عن التعليق دا وبياثر فى ايه؟؟؟؟؟وايه المشكلة النقدية الموجودة فى عبرانين 3/1
ويعنى ايه بروس متزجر هو اللى اورد تلك المخطوطة
مش فاهم الجملة دى والنبى

انت فاهم انت بتقول ايه*


> *المطلوب مني إني أترجم لحضرتك الإنجليزية كمان؟؟؟
> 
> ماشي يا سيدي
> 
> هذه العبارة تعني أن هناك خطأ في أحد الحروف في النص الوارد في تلك المخطوطة ... وهذا الخطأ ربما يكون هو الدافع لكتابة تلك الملحوظة على الهامش​*


*متاكد ان دا ترجمة للكلام دا*


> *this umlaut is on the "wrong" side. The question now is: Is it on the wrong side because on the left is this note? This would have serious consequences for the dating. Well, nobody knows for sure..*


*دا انجليزى يا مرسى
الكلام اللى انت قولته دا ترجمة للجملة دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*تعالى يا مولكا شوف الحاج دا يطلع ايه فى الشطرنج بدل مشوطه
ايه العلاقة بين الجملة اللى طلبت معناها  واللى بيقوله*
*تعالى يا عاطف تعالى يا حبيبى ترجم الجملة لعمو يا حبيبى *


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

*نكمل درس الرباية ،،*



> *أولا ... العالم الذي أورد هذه المخطوطة هو بروس ميتزجر ... لا أعلم كيف تزعم أنك درست علم النقد النصي وأنت لا تعرف بروس ميتزجر*


*
من قال انه لا يعرف بميتزجر يا مدلس !
انظر ماذا قال لك ،،*



> *برضة مش شايف انى عالم درس النقد النصى وكتب ان التعليق على هامش العبرانين بيؤثر وبيقدم مشكلة نقدية*



*قبله ، انت تعرف يعني اية مشكلة نقدية !!؟*



> *تفضل أدخل هنا لتعلم من هو بروس ميتزجر ... ويمكنك البحث عن إسمه في اليوتيوب لترى العجب اعجاب*


:018a1d~146:



> *المطلوب مني إني أترجم لحضرتك الإنجليزية كمان؟؟؟*


*مين طلب منك الترجمة !
ثم اللي انت قلته ده مش ترجمة اصلا !!!

ركز كدة في الطلب ::*



> *ويعنى ايه الجملة دى فى الموقع اللى انت كاتبه*​*this  umlaut is on the "wrong" side. The question now is: Is it on the wrong  side because on the left is this note? This would have serious  consequences for the dating. Well, nobody knows for sure..*​


*مش ممكن نطلب منك ترجمة عشان احنا بنداري عليك ..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

> *تعالى يا مولكا شوف الحاج دا يطلع ايه فى الشطرنج بدل مشوطه*


*انت اللي غلطان ، إذا اردت ان تطاع فأمر بالمستطاع .. *


----------



## حادي الأرواح (9 يناير 2011)

*مولكا مرة أخرى !*

*لن أعلق على القاعدة الجديدة التي إخترعتها وهي أن الملك يعرف بنهايته ... فلو قتل فهو ملك ولو عزل فهو لم يكن ملكا !*

*سأهديك فقط هذا الرابط من الموقع الرسمي لكنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت لتعلم قدرك عند كنيستك جيدا قبل أن تنطق بمثل هذه العبارة مرة أخرى*

*



بل لا يوجد حكر على مفسري الكتاب طالما مسيحي معتدل محافظ

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
تفضل يا عزيزي ... هذا ما كتبه الموقع الرسمي لكنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت بشأنك أنت ومن معك !

http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...Mawke3/025-Why-no-Forum-or-Message-Board.html 

*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 يناير 2011)

عزيزى حادى الارواح .


> *ونفس الأمر يؤكده الإصحاح السادس والثلاثين من سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني (مع وجود فارق قدره عشر سنوات في عمر يهوياكين حين ملك!)*


*وقد تم الرد عليك بالتدقيق .. هنا #2 وهنا #8*

*وانتظرت ان تعترف بخطأك حتى انتقل للنقطة الاخرى .. ولكنى فوجئت بك تقول #10 *



> *خلاصة هذا الموضوع يا إبن الملك ... يهوياكين كان ملكا على يهوذا وعمره ثمان سنوات أو ثمانية عشر سنة ... لا يهم ... المهم أنه كان ملكا على يهوذا لمدة 90 يوما طبقا لأخبار الملوك الثاني أو 100 يوم طبقا لأخبار الأيام الثاني ... هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه كان ملكا لمدة عشر سنوات أيضا لو أخذنا في الإعتبار الرأي القائل بأن أبوه ملكه معه قبل عشر سنين من موته.*


*اكرر سؤالى .*
*فهل فهمت النقطة الاولى وان ما قلته كان خاطئا بالنسبة لعمر يهوياكين حين تولى الملك .*

*انتظر اجابتك . حتى انتقل للسؤال الثانى*
*وما دخل الفاتيكانية بالموضوع .. هل فهمت خطأ ادعائك عزيزى فنطيت لحتة تانية .*

*اكتب الموضوع الجديد فى حتة جديدة .. والتزم باداب الحوار .*
*مستنيك تقول فهمت النقطة الاولى حتى ننتقل للثانية .*

*مع ان روك وشمس الحق جاوبوك وجابوا الخلاصة*

*وادى خلاصة الخلاصة اللى قالها شمس ليستفيد القارئ*

*



وحد قالك ان يهوياكين لم يجلس على العرش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قولت باللفظ ان ارميا نفسه اكد فى نبوته ان ملك يهوياقيم سزول ولو حتى يهوياكين ملك وملكه لم يمتد سوى ثلاث شهور وبعدها سبى وانتهى الحكم
22: 24 حي انا يقول الرب و لو كان كنياهو بن يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا خاتما على يدي اليمنى فاني من هناك انزعك 
22: 25 و اسلمك ليد طالبي نفسك و ليد الذين تخاف منهم و ليد نبوخذراصر ملك بابل و ليد الكلدانيين 
22: 26 و اطرحك و امك التي ولدتك الى ارض اخرى لم تولدا فيها و هناك تموتان

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

*خلاص افلست ولا لسه عندك حاجة عايز ترجعها قبل متتطرد شوف احنا سايبنك ازاى من كرم المنتدى تهبل وتجيب كل العقد النفسية الىل عندك وبنربيك بهدوء 
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 يناير 2011)

حادى الارواح .. فى المرة السابقة وضعت شبهة برضوا .. وتم الرد عليك وفوجئت حضرتك بمعلومات جديدة .. ولكن الغريب انك صورت بعض الردود وعرضتها فى منتداك وتجاهلت ردود اخرى لنا لتوهم القارئ بان احد لم يجيبك ..

فلا تكرر هذا الامر ولو عندك امانة .. اعرض الرابط حتى يراه المسلم اللى فى منتداك ، ولا تعرض له ما تريد انت ان يراه هو.

كنت اتمنى ان تكمل الموضوع بادب للحوار المطروح ودون هروب .

لازلت اكن لك المحبة واتمنى التواصل معك ولو على الخاص .
ربنا يهديك .


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

*شوف ، انا هدفي مع اللي زيك هو " حرق الدم " فقط !!*

* تعالى نكمل ..*

*



مولكا مرة أخرى !

أنقر للتوسيع...

اه ، انت لسة فاكرني في الموضوين اللي فاتوا !؟ لا انسى عشان ما اطلعلك في الكوابيس ! ما هو انت لازم تتعود على كدة ، كل كلمة عجيبة هاعلمك الأصول بتاعها !*

* نخش على الجزء الأساسي في حياة المسلم وهو الكذب والتدليس ..*

*



لن أعلق على القاعدة الجديدة التي إخترعتها وهي أن الملك يعرف بنهايته ... فلو قتل فهو ملك ولو عزل فهو لم يكن ملكا !

أنقر للتوسيع...

الآن استخرج من كلامي هذا الهراء الذي ادعيته علىّ ، ... تفضل ننتظرك يا مشرف !*

*



سأهديك فقط هذا الرابط من  الموقع الرسمي لكنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت لتعلم قدرك عند كنيستك جيدا قبل  أن تنطق بمثل هذه العبارة مرة أخرى

أنقر للتوسيع...

وماله ، تعالى نخش نشوف الموقع بيقول اية ونكمل فضيحتك عشان تبقى ملتي اوبشنز ..*


*    الإجابة:*
*      هناك عدة أسباب لعدم عمل منتدي للحوار    Christian Message Board أو    Coptic Forum في             موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت هنا..         ولا قسم للدردشة المسيحيه Christian Chat..       *
*أما بخصوص عمل منتدى الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت هنا      بالموقع، فنحن هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا نقوم بالفعل بكل هذه الأمور..     فيوجد قسم للأسئلة والمقالات،    ولكن الفرق فيه أن الذي يقومون بالرد والكتابة هم آباء كهنة موقرين، أو خدام على    دراية عالية يقومون بالبحث في عشرات الكتب والمواقع للحصول على الإجابات من بطون    الكتب..  ويوجد قسم    للوسائط المتعددة به ترانيم وألحان وقداسات وعظات وأفلام فيديو مسيحية    وغيره..  وبالنسبة للصور يوجد    الجاليري الذي يحتوي على آلاف الصور..  وأخيراً عن    الأقسام الثقافية يوجد قسم اسمه "خدمات    أليكترونية" في موقع الأنبا تكلا يحتوي على العديد من هذه الأمور وأهمها    تعليم اللغة العربية بالصوت ودروس في اللغة الأنجليزية بالصوت بالإضافة إلى دروس    في اللغة القبطية، و الفرنسية، و الإيطالية.. إلخ.  وخريطه    الموقع تشرح كل هذا مع وضع وصلة لكل صفحة..* 

*
**
[*]                  أولاً، الوقت!  فلا يوجد لدينا أي وقت إضافي لنقضيه في المنتديات،    ومتابعتها، ومراجعتها، والرد على ما فيها..  فلا نستطيع أن ترك المنتدى بدون    رقابة على الموضوعات والأقسام كلها كما يحدث في معظم المنتديات..
[*]                  وثانياً، فهذا الأمر يحتاج إلى العديد    من الأشخاص، ليقوم كل منهم بمتابعة كل قسم من أقسام المنتدي والرد على الإسئلة    والطلبات وغيره..  وهذه النقطة أيضاً تعوزنا!  فلسنا نجد الخدام    المؤهلين لمتابعة هذا الموقع نفسه، فما بالك استقطاع وقت خاص للمنتديات..           ونرى المهازل التي تحدث في المنتديات من طلب مديرين للأقسام من أشخاص لا          دراية لهم بالدين!
[*]                  والأمر الأساسي في عدم اهتمامنا كثيراً بهذا الأمر هو أن    المنتديات غالباً تقوم إما أشخاص يسألون وآخرون يجيبون؛ أو أفراد يطلبون ترانيم    أو ألحان أو عظات أو أفلام دينية وآخرون يعطونهم الوصلات الخاصة بتلك الملفات من    أماكن أخرى؛ او أشخاص يضعون صور أو مقالات منقولة من موقعنا موقع الأنبا    تكلا أو من   مواقع أخرى؛ أو عمل قسم    للثقافة العامة والتعليم.. إلخ.
[*]                  وهناك أمور سيئة كثيرة تحدث في معظم المنتديات -إن لم يكن    كلها!- أولها أن القائمين عليها ليسوا بالمستوى المطلوب..  كل الهدف هو وضع    أكبر عدد من المواضيع والردود فقط..  بدون أي قيمة إضافية..  وإضاعة    وقت كبير في أمور تافهة، أو مشادات كلامية..  أو شتائم في الأديان أو    الطوائف الأخرى..  ولا يكون هناك moderators    يقومون بمراجعة كل ما يُكتَب ليقومون بالرد عليه، أو تصحيح الفكر الخاطئ، أو مسح    ما هو غير مناسب من المنتدى..
[*]                  هذا غير صور وتوقيعات المشتركين التي تكون في    نهاية كل رد من شخص..  فتجد بها صوراً غير لائقة، أو كلمات غير مناسبة.. أو          أمور لا علاقة لها بالدين..
[*]                  تجد أيضاً المنتديات مكتظة بالمقالات وآلاف المداخلات المتكررة لنفس          الموضوع، فـ"سارق          المقال" ينسى بعد حين المقال الذي نقله (لأنه نسخه بدون حتى أن يعرف          محتواه)، فيوم بوضعه مرة أخرى بعد حين، وبعد فترة ما تجد آخر يضع نفس          المقال في مكان آخر بالمنتدى، أو في نفس القسم ولكن على بُعد معين، فترى          ازدواجية رخيصة لا قيمة لها..
[*]                  بل هناك مهازل تحدث أكثر من هذا في           سرقة الأفلام الحديثة والترانيم          الجديدة ونشرها على الإنترنت..  فيصبح الأمر سرقة لا خدمة!!           ويقع الشخص تحت طائلة الحرمان الكنسي، والخطية، وربما في القريب يقع تحت          طائلة القانون المصري..
[*]                  والأعجب من هذا أن ترى بعض المنتديات المسيحية بها قسم للبرامج العامة          وبرامج الهاكينج hacking!!!!  ماذا حدث؟!
[*]                  وعندما تتصفح تلك المنتديات، ستجد أنها كلها نسخة واحدة!  بدون أي تجديد،    والتجديد يكون في سرقة المقالات من المواقع بدون توضيح المصدر، حتى يظن باقي    المشتركون أن كاتب الموضوع هو الكاتب الأصلي للمقال!  وكأن الجميع أصبح    أساتذة في الدين!  مثلما نجد الأخوة المسلمون المعتدلون يعانون الويلات من          فتاوى مَنْ هم ليسوا من أهل الفتوى، سواء في مستوى التليفزيون والفضائيات،          وحتى على مستوى الشارع!!
[*]                  نستغل هذه الفرصة لنطلب من مسئولي تلك المنتديات التي    يحدث فيها هذه المهازل، أو من المشتركين فيها، مراجعة النظر..  أولاً في    المحتوى، ثانياً في الوقت الضائع..  الذي حتى الآن لا أستطيع أن أفهم كيف    يجد الناس هذا الوقت، وكيف يلقونه بلا وعي في أمور لا طائل لها..           وهناك    الكثير والكثير من الحصاد الحقيقي الذي ينتظر فعلة أمناء، ولا يجد إلا القليل!
[*]                  نعم، نعلم أنه هناك الكثير من المنتديات الإسلامية أو العامة لها أسلوب          مشابه من إضاعة الوقت والمجهود والخوض في حروب كلامية بدون أسلوب مناسب،          وبكلمات شتائم أو تهكم أو تحقير من الآخر شخصاً أو عقيدةً..           ولكننا كمسيحيين لا يجب أن نتبع أساليب غير مسيحية في الحوار، ولا في عدم          تقدير قيمة الوقت، ولا عدم احترام الآخر بغض النظر عن دينه أو جنسه..
[*]                  حرام الوقت الذي يضيعه البعض في المنتديات، ويهتم بعدد الردود التي          كتبها، ويتسابق مع الآخرين في ذلك.. بلا أدنى قيمة!
[*]                  ينبغي على جميع مستخدمي الإنترنت من المسيحيون أن يعلموا أن 99% من          المنتديات غير خاضعة للإشراف الكنسي، وأن 99% من المنتديات قام بعملها          أشخاص وليس هيئات دينية، وليست جميعها هدفها ديني!!!  ولا يوجد منتدى          يتابعه أسقف أو كاهن، وحتى وإن كان تحت اسم أسقفية أو كنيسة ما!!
[*]                  بعض المنتديات تشترط عدم وضع روابط لمواقع خارجية، فعندما يقوم منتدى          رخيص بنقل محتوى موقع آخر أو عدة مواقع، لا يُسمَح بوضع رابط للموقع          الأصلي!  وللأسف يحدث هذا كذلك مع بعض المنتديات الشهيرة..  ربما          آن الأوان لأن يقوموا بمراجعة أنفسهم، وهذا "القانون"!!  فعلى الأقل          يمنعون روابط من منتديات أخرى، وليس من مواقع دينية!!!
[*]                  وما هذه البلاهة في تلك المنتديات عندما يكتبون "جميع المشاركات          والمواضيع في *** لا تعبر بالضرورة عن رأي إدارته بل تمثل وجهة نظر          كاتبها"؟!!!  ألست موقع مسيحي؟!  كيف تسمح بوضع ما هو ضد          المسيحية أو ضد الأرثوذكسية أو ما هي فتاوى شخصية؟!!  لقد انضمت تلك          المواقع والمنتديات ضمن الهرطقة الإليكترونية!!*
 
*   ونفس الحال بالنسبة للدردشه، فيجب أن يكون هناك    شخص Moderator يقوم بعمل الإدارة العامة    Moderation، حتى لا يتسلل أحد هدفه المعاكسات فقط، أو    بلبلة الأشخاص، أو عمل مضايقات فقط..*




*وهذه هى المقالة ، تفضل بإستخراج منها ما يعارض هذه الجملة :*

​*



 بل لا يوجد حكر على مفسري الكتاب طالما مسيحي معتدل محافظ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ننتظرك لنوسعك ضربا علمياً





 بشأنك أنت ومن معك !

أنقر للتوسيع...

سننتظر هذا الكلام الذي يستحد بشأني ومن معي !


*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

*سيبك منه دول شوية عيال هبلة مش لاقية حاجة تعملها كل مرة يدخل ويتربى على الهادى و فى الاخر  يكتشفوا انهم جهلة يخطفوا من هنا ومن هنا لان الهدف من البداية هدف طفولى ساذج ياريت يكون همهم يدرسوا ويفهموا وساعتها هيعرفوا عته كتاب كعهيصات محمد جنب فكر الهنا القويم لكن الحقيقة ان همهم يداروا خيبتهم وخيبة دينهم البدوى باى كلام يخدروا بيه ضميرهم الميت 
ربنا يشفيهم *


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

*موضوع أخر لنفس العضو وحدث أقصى مما حدث هنا به وسب وشتم وتم طرده بالإضافة الى تدليسه لتعرفوا ان مدير الموقع لا يتجنى عليه :
*​
*هل هاجم بعشا يهوذا بعد وفاته بعشر سنين؟*​


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2011)

الأخ حادي الأرواح، 
حاول ان تكف عن التشتيت و القفز من موضوع لآخر (بغية الغلق و الطرد) و ركز في الموضوع. إذ قفزت من السؤال على تحقيق النبوة الى مشاكل نقد نصي لا علاقة لها بالموضوع. جمع أفكارك و ركز و كفى تشتيت و هروب.
سمحنا لك بالرد في الموضوع لحين الإنتهاء منه، فعضويتك مُخالفة لقوانين المنتدى و طريقة في الحوار لا ترقى للمستوى التي نطمح لك.

سأعطيك اخر فرصة للرجوع للموضوع و التعليق على الردود التي لها علاقة بموضوع تحقيق النبوة.

الاحبة المحاورين، الرجاء الإنتظار من الرد على تفاهات النقد النصي الذي ضكرها هذا الجاهل لحين خصم الموضوع معه، فانا مُخطط للرد على تخريف ذكره، بعد إنهاء موضوع تحقيق النبوة.


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

*باين كدا الاخ حادى خرج من المنتدى كعضو ودخل على الصفحة كزائر يشوف يدخل تانى يتسك  ولا يخدها من قصيرها ويحترم نفسه ويبطل استهبال
دا انجليزى يا مرسى لن انسى لك هذا الموقف لن انسى لك هذا الموقف انت لو منك اتنين فى الدنيا كانت الشعوب المتحدثة بالانجليزية اعلنت الحداد الرسمى على اللغة
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 يناير 2011)

الموضوع خلص يا روك .
السؤالين اللى فى اول الموضوع اتجاوبوا خلاص. وعلشان كده بس نط لجليات والفاتيكانية .


----------



## حادي الأرواح (9 يناير 2011)

my rock قال:


> الاحبة المحاورين، الرجاء الإنتظار من الرد على تفاهات النقد النصي الذي ضكرها :fun_lol:هذا الجاهل لحين خصم :fun_lol: الموضوع معه، فانا مُخطط للرد على تخريف ذكره، بعد إنهاء موضوع تحقيق النبوة.


 

إذا الموضوع بيني وبينك الآن فقط يا بليغ القوم ... ولا يتدخل أحد غيرك

نتابع على هذا الأساس؟؟؟

بالمناسبة ... شكرا لك يا مولكا على نقل المقال ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 يناير 2011)

هل فهمت يعنى انك اخطأت فى وضع شبهة هذا الموضوع ؟
هل فهمت ان المشكلة مش فى الكتاب المقدس لكن فيك انت ؟


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2011)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> إذا الموضوع بيني وبينك الآن فقط يا بليغ القوم ... ولا يتدخل أحد غيرك
> 
> نتابع على هذا الأساس؟؟؟
> 
> بالمناسبة ... شكرا لك يا مولكا على نقل المقال ​



أنت لا ترقى لأن ان تكون خصمي في الحوار، لذلك الموضوع مفتوح للجميع مادام الموضوع يدور في تحقيق النبوة.

أطرح مشاركاتك و تعليقاتك القادمة على تحقيق النبوة فقط و لنا حق الرد و التوضيح لك، فأنت قليل علم و نحن هنا لتوضيح ذلك و الرد عليك و على أمثالك.


----------



## حادي الأرواح (9 يناير 2011)

*الشخصنة مرة أخرى ... لا بأس*

*الموضوع هو البساطة ذاتها*

*ورد في سفر إرميا إصحاح 36 هذا الخبر / النبوءة*

*30 فلذلِكَ قالَ الرّبُّ على يوياقيمَ مَلِكِ يَهوذا لا يَجلِسُ أحدٌ مِنْ نَسلِهِ‌ على عرشِ داوُدَ، وتُطرَحُ جُثَّتُهُ‌ لِلحَرِّ في النَّهارِ وللصَّقيعِ في اللَّيلِ *


*وبالرغم من ذلك فقد جلس يهوياكين على عرش يهوذا تسعين يوما على الأقل ... مائة في موضع آخر ... وعشر سنوات وأربعين يوما طبقا للقمص أنطونيوس فكري !*

*السؤال هو :  كيف يتفق هذا وذاك؟؟؟*

*كيف يجلس يهوياكين على عرش داوود والرب قد توعد أبوه بألا يجلس من نسله أحد على عرش داوود؟؟؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

> *السؤال هو :  كيف يتفق هذا وذاك؟؟؟*
> 
> *كيف يجلس يهوياكين على عرش داوود والرب قد توعد أبوه بألا يجلس من نسله أحد على عرش داوود؟؟؟*



*تم تقديم الإجابة فلماذا تعيد نفس السؤال !!؟*
​


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2011)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *الشخصنة مرة أخرى ... لا بأس*
> 
> *الموضوع هو البساطة ذاتها*
> 
> ...



و ردينا على سؤالك في المشاركات التالية:   			#*2* و 			#*3* و  			#*5* و البقية.
و وضحنا لك إن يوياكين حكم لمدة 3 اشهر و هو وقت قصير جداً لحكم، فالجلوس ليس حركة فيزيائية فقط، بل حكم و ولاية و إستمرار في التولي على عرش الحكم.
هذا التفسير يدعمه اجماع مفسري و علماء الكتاب المقدس و بالتالي الموضوع محسوم من وجهة النظر المسيحية.
سواء إقتنعت ام لم تقتنع، هذا الشئ لا يعنيا، ما يعنينا انك سألت و اننا قدمنا الجواب من مصادرنا المسيحية، التي لم تستعمل منها أنت أي شئ.

و بعدين؟


----------



## حادي الأرواح (9 يناير 2011)

my rock قال:


> و وضحنا لك إن يوياكين حكم لمدة 3 اشهر و هو وقت قصير جداً لحكم،


 

*قصر مدة الحكم لا تنفي عن الشخص أنه كان ملكا ... والدليل أن يهوآحاز جد يهوياكين كان ملكا لثلاثة أشهر هو الآخر*

*لماذا لم يتحقق وعيد الرب بحرمان نسل يهوياقيم من الملك خلال التسعين يوما التي كان فيها يهوياكين ملكاً على يهوذا؟؟؟*​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (9 يناير 2011)

*بالمناسبة ... المشاركة رقم 2 لم تتطرق لهذا الموضوع مطلقا !*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

> *قصر مدة الحكم لا تنفي عن الشخص أنه كان ملكا*


*من منا نفى انه ملك !؟*



> * والدليل أن يهوآحاز جد يهوياكين كان ملكا لثلاثة أشهر هو الآخر*



*رددنا على هذا فلماذا تكرر كل اسئلتك !؟*



> *لماذا لم يتحقق وعيد الرب بحرمان نسل يهوياقيم من الملك خلال التسعين يوما التي كان فيها يهوياكين ملكاً على يهوذا؟؟؟*


*تحقق بالفعل ، واما عن إضافتك فسننتظر الدليل عليها من الكتاب يقول : " خلال التسعين يوما التي كان فيها يهوياكين ملكاً على يهوذا "*


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2011)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *قصر مدة الحكم لا تنفي عن الشخص أنه كان ملكا ... والدليل أن يهوآحاز جد يهوياكين كان ملكا لثلاثة أشهر هو الآخر*
> 
> *لماذا لم يتحقق وعيد الرب بحرمان نسل يهوياقيم من الملك خلال التسعين يوما التي كان فيها يهوياكين ملكاً على يهوذا؟؟؟*​



لم ينفي أحد إنه كان ملكاً لمدة ثلاثة أشهر. لكن إجماع المفرسين و العلماء يذكرون إن قصر فترة الحكم لا تستحق أن تذكر بأنها جلوس على الحكم، لانها الجلوس على الحكم له معناه كما وضحنا اكثر من مرة، إضافة الى ان الملك لم يكن مصدقاً عليه من قبل ملك بابل.

طرحنا لك المصادر و التفاسير التي كلها تدعم أن قصر فترة الحكم هي سبب عدم حساب الجلوس على الحكم بمعناه المعروف، فالله حقق وعده و أوقف إستمرار الحكم لنسل يوياقيم.

فهمت ام تحتاج لإعادة تكرار؟ في حالة إنك تحتاج لتكرار الإجابة، حدد عدد المرات التي تريد فيها ان نكرر لك الإجابة رجاءاً!


----------



## حادي الأرواح (9 يناير 2011)

my rock قال:


> لم ينفي أحد إنه كان ملكاً لمدة ثلاثة أشهر.


 

*شكرا*

*لا أريد أكثر من ذلك*

*إنتهى الموضوع وأرجو التثبيت*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

> *إنتهى الموضوع وأرجو التثبيت*



عجبي !​


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2011)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *شكرا*
> 
> *لا أريد أكثر من ذلك*
> 
> *إنتهى الموضوع وأرجو التثبيت*​



جميل جداً، هل تريد إضافة اي شئ آخر قبل أن أوقف عضويتك المكررة (التي هي ضد قوانين المنتدى التي تمنع التسجيل بأكثر من عضوية)؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

> طرحنا لك المصادر و التفاسير التي كلها تدعم أن قصر فترة الحكم هي سبب عدم  حساب الجلوس على الحكم بمعناه المعروف، فالله حقق وعده و أوقف إستمرار  الحكم لنسل يوياقيم.



*إنتهى الموضوع وأرجو التثبيت

*


> فهمت ام تحتاج لإعادة تكرار؟ في حالة إنك تحتاج لتكرار الإجابة، حدد عدد المرات التي تريد فيها ان نكرر لك الإجابة رجاءاً!




هاهاها ، شكلك مزاجك رايق انهاردة 

انتظرني لمدة عشر دقائق وسأجعل الكثير يدخل ليقرأ هذا الموضوع الممتع ..


----------



## حادي الأرواح (9 يناير 2011)

my rock قال:


> جميل جداً، هل تريد إضافة اي شئ آخر قبل أن أوقف عضويتك المكررة (التي هي ضد قوانين المنتدى التي تمنع التسجيل بأكثر من عضوية)؟


 
*لا *
*القاريء يحكم والهدى من عند الله عز وجل*


*بخصوص العضوية افعل ما يحلو لك ... الأمر أبسط من ذلك بكثير ولا يستحق حتى أن أتكلم فيه*

*هداكم الله*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

انظروا يا احبة الى المسلم الي يناقش في أن عضو مسيحي سينفي كلام الكتاب المقدس ! تخيلوا معي هذه العُقيليات !


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2011)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *لا *
> *القاريء يحكم والهدى من عند الله عز وجل*
> 
> 
> ...



يا عيني عليك، كدت أبكي من التأسف على حالت.. انت هنا تتكلم و رجلك فوق رأسك.. ما احلاك و انت "صاغر" في المنتديات المسيحية.. لا تنسى ان تفرد عضلاتك في مراحضيكم لكي توعض النقص الذي أنت فيه.

يا صغيري تركناك تهذي و تُخرف في هذا الموضوع كرماً منا، لنبين لك و أمثالك انكم لستم أكثر من أطفال، بلا علم و لا فهم. أكبركم جاهل و أكبركم لا يعرف ما هي مصادر الكتاب المقدس ليتحاجج.
تركناك تهذي و تخرف لنكسر شوكتك و شوكة أمثالك من الجهلة.

تم إيقاف عضويتك بسبب التسجيل بأكثر من عضوية.
يا ريت تضع لنفسك بعض الإحترام و ان تكف على التخفي بعضويات مختلفة مُكررة، فلن نكرر كرمنا معك مرة ثانية، فأنت شخص قليل الأدب و لا يشرفنا الحوار معك مُجدداً.

ربنا يهديك من الظُلمة التي أنت بها.


----------



## Eva Maria (9 يناير 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 158 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 153)


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

* 			الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 135 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 131)*


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2011)

يا فضيحتك..:t11:
الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 143 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 138)


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

my rock قال:


> يا فضيحتك..:t11:
> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 143 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 138)



 			الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 174 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 169)


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 176 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 170)


----------



## Eva Maria (9 يناير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> يا فضيحتك..:t11:
> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 143 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 138)



*فضيحة وعليها شهود :smil12:
وأنتشرت  كالنار في الهشيم 

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 194 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 188)*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 187 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 181)

صراحة ، أصبح المعترض المسلم بحاجة الى دروس من مسيحيين لتعليم المسلمين كيف يعترضوا اصلاً قبل ان نعلمهم ما يجهلوه في اعتراضاتهم !

فهذا المشرف يعتقد ان هناك منتدى مسيحي سيرفض ما قاله الكتاب المقدس ! تخيلوا !! بل والأنكى انه يحاور لنرفش الكتاب المقدس ! امال هانقبل القرآن !!
عجبي على مستوى المسلم !!


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (9 يناير 2011)

مولكا


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 204 ( الأعضاء 7 والزوار 197)


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (9 يناير 2011)

مولكاااااااااااااا


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 209 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 205)


----------



## حمورابي (9 يناير 2011)

*عصفور كفل زرزور واثنيناتهم طيارة*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 223 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 219)


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 239 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 236)


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (9 يناير 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 239 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 236)



طيب مش كنت تصوّر؟ :smile02


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

*الاخ اللى دخل هنا واتسك على قفاه واكتشف انه عيل فاشل مش فاهم حاجة ومبيقراش  حاجة واثبت انه طفل معوق بالاهوت الكتابى
اسمه ليث ضارى مشرف فى منتدى من منتديات بير السلم الاسلامية  هما كلهم على بعض باعضاؤه بزواره ببابا غنوخه ميجوش نص اللى شاهدوا الموضوع دا 
متلعبش مع الكبار تانى يا ابنى انت مش قدهم
*


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2011)

لنرجع للخلف خطوة واحدة و نرى الأخطاء و الهفوات التي وقعها فيها شخص يعد نموذجاً لماهية المحاور المسلم في المواضيع المسيحية.

دخل الأخ مستفسراً عن تحقيق نبوة النبي ارميا في حق يوياقيم و نسله، معترضاً كيف تكون النبوة التي توعدت بمنع نسل يوياقيم بالجلوس على الحكم و يوياكين، ابن يوياقيم تولى الحكم.

بطبيعة الحال، الأخ لم يتفحص فترة الحكم أصلاً، بل راح ناطاً لشبهة آخرى في ضمن طرحه الا و هي شبهة قديمة تم تفنيدها بالكامل. حتى أبسط شروط التركيز و الإلتزام بموضوع الحوار غير موجودة، لكن هذا هو المسلم... المحاور!!!

من يرجع للتفاسير يرى أن يوياكين ملك لمدة 3 اشهر فقط! و هذا هو لب الموضوع، فقصر فترة حكمه لم تُحسب ك"جلوس على عرش داود"

قدمنا له هذه الإجابة في أكثر من رد، لكنه رفض ان يفهم، بل راح يتسائل، لماذا لم نستعمل مصادرنا المسيحية؟
هذا شئ يدل على إن هذا الجاهل لم يطلع على أي تفسير مسيحي و لا علم به بما فسره المفسرون، لكن إجماع التفاسير يوضح إن قصر فترة الحكم هو سبب عدم حسابه ك "جلوس على العرش" و من هذه التفاسير أذكر البعض كمثال:

*Barne's Note:*
*The 3 months' reign of Jehoiakim was too destitute of real power to be a contradiction to this prediction*

*Gill's Exposition:*
or his son Jeconiah reigned *but three months, which is reckoned as  nothing*, and *could not be called sitting upon the throne*; and, besides,  *was never confirmed by the king of Babylon*, in whose power he was, and  by whom he was carried captive

*Geneva Study:*
Though Jehoiachin his son succeeded him,* yet because he reigned but three months, it was esteemed as no reign*.

*Jamieson-Fausset-Brown:*
except his son Jeconiah, *whose three months' reign is counted as nothing*.

و غيرهم كثيرين مِن مَن وضحوا و فسروا و شرحوا إن فترة الحكم ل 3 أشهر هي فترة قصيرة و غير كافية لوصفها بالجلوس على عرش داود، فالجلوس على هذا العرش له معناه في الجلوس بقوة و بإختيار إلهي لم يجتمع اي منهما في حكم يوياكين.

إضافة الى ذلك، يذكر لنا "جون جيل" John Gill ان حكمه لم يكن مصدق عليه من قبل ملك بابل، التي كانت من صلاحياته في تلك الفترة بالتحديد، لان اسرائيل كانت تحت سيطرة بابل.

فما حدث هو أن يوياقيم مات بالطريقة التي تنبأ بها ارميا و إستلم إبنه الحكم بصورة تلقائية لكن غير شرعية، لمدة ثلاثة اشهر فقط بدون موافقة و مصادقة من ملك بابل، لكن سرعان ما تحقق الجزء الثاني من نبوة ارميا اذ خسر حكمه.

لكن فوق هذا كله، تعال نرجع للمصادر الأضخم، التي حررها مجموعة من أكبر العلماء، مثل Encyclopedia of Bible Difficulties و When Critics Ask و Hard Sayings of the Bible يذكرون فيها ان اللفظ العبري ل "يجلس على العرش" يتطلب دوام في الحكم و ليس ل 903 اشهر فقط.

هذا ما يقوله العلماء يا جهلة. راجعوا المعلومة و راجعوا المصادر قبل ان تفتحوا افواهكم التي لا تنطق سوى الجهل!

إنتهينا من تلخيص نسف هذه الشبهة.

ساضع بعض الردود التي توضح خيبة المحاور المسلم و محاولة هروبه بالتطرق لمواضيع اخرى... يُتبع..
​


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2011)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *إليك صورة المخطوطة الفاتيكانية لجزء من الإصحاح الأول من رسالة العبرانيين ... في الهامش ملاحظة جميلة جداً تفيد أن هناك من يحرف القرآءة القديمة*



العاقل يتسائل هنا، ما دخل هذه المشاركة في هذا الموضوع؟ ما دخل رسالة العبرانيين في نبوة إرميا؟ ما دخل النقد النصي في هذا الموضوع؟ ما دخل الملاحظة التي في الهامش التي تخص حرفاً واحداً فقط في العدد 3؟
ما هذا التشتيت و ما هذا الهروب؟ من ارميا للعبرانين بين رد و آخر؟
هل نحاور إنسان ام الة ناسخة لاصقة لا تفهم و لا تعي ما تقرأ؟

بالرغم من ان الرد هذا لا علاقة له بموضوع نبوة ارميا، الا اني قررت على الرد عليها لأظهر جهلكم في النقد النصي، هذا العلم الذي لا تفهمون به حتى ابسط مصطلحاته!

هذه الملاحظة تدعم صحة و سلامة الكتاب المقدس من التحريف.. هذا ما سنراه في السطور التالية:

قصة هذه الملاحظة ترجع الى ان هناك نساخ و الى ان هناك مصحيين و مدققين أيضاً، فناسخ يصحح لغيره عبر العصور و القرون و هكذا.

قام الناسخ الأول بنسخ جزء من الكتاب المقدس و بالتحديد رسالة العبرانيين، فإعتقد إن هناك خطأ إملائي في كلمة واحدة و هل كلمة "حامل" كما هي في العدد 3:
[q-bible]3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ  الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ  تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،  [/q-bible]

فالكلمة باليوناني هي φέρω و لو حولناها للحروف الكبيرة لنرى مكان سوء الفهم لأصبحت كالتالي: ΦΕΡΩΝ و هي الكلمة الصحيحة، لكن الناسخ إعتقد ان في الكلمة خطأ إملائي و تنقص حرفي an لتصبح ΦΑΝΕΡΩΝ و إذا أرجعناها للحروف الصغيرة تصبح Φανεων التي معناها "يظهر" أو "يتجسد" ليصبح المعنى مجسداً كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته، لكن الصحيح هو φέρω و يعني حامل كل الأشياء. فهذه هي القراءة المعروفة و تصحيح الناسخ الأول هنا في غير محله.

فأتى ناسخ اخر، بحدود القرن ال 13 لينسخ كما نسخ مِن مَن قبله، فرأي إن إضافة الحرفين ليست في مكانهما، فكتب ملاحظته دلالة على إعادة تصحيح للنص و جعله φέρω من جديد، موضحاً إن هذا التعديل ليس صحيح و لا ينطبق مع اصل النص و لا مع غالبيتة القراءة المعروفة.

فالملاحظة هي تخص حرفين فقط صححهم ناسخ بصورة خاطئة، لكن تم إكتشاف حتى هذين الحرفي و تصحيحهم. فالناسخ الأخير لا علم له بالناسخ الأول أذ يفصل بينهم فارق زمني كبير و لا وجود لأي رسالة في ضمن هذه الملاحظات يوجهها الناسخ الاخير للذي قبله، فهو لم يعني ان يطلب منه ان يكف عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس، لا أبداً، بل كتب ملاحظته لتبيان ان هذا التعديل الذي قام به الناسخ الأول في غير مكانه و غير صحيح و تم تصحيحه.

الآن لننظر للجانب الآخر من هذه الملاحظة التي تخص حرفين فقط لا غير، فحتى الحرفين تم إكتشاف إنهم في غير موضعهم و إنها محاولة تصحيح إملائية غير صحيحة، بل تم تصحيحها لما يوافق بقية القراءات المعروفة و المنتشرة بصورة ساحقة.
فهذا ليس دليل على التحريف أبداً، بل دليل على سلامة الكتاب المقدس من اي محاولة تصحيح أمينة قام بها أي ناسخ في غير مكانها، فحتى التصحيح الخاطئ الأمين من قبل ناسخ أمين تم إكتشافها و تعديلها، بل إن هذا الخطأ لم ينتشر أصلاً!

فما أعظم حماية الله لكلمته لكي تصل لنا بصورتها البهية هذه، فحتى محاولة التصحيح الإملائية الخاطئة لم تسلم من متابعة و يقنة و فحص النساخ و الفاحصين الأمناء في عملهم!


إنتهى ردي على شلة الجهل..

نصحية، قبل أن تكتبوا حرفاً في المسيحيات مُجدداً، فكروا بأننا اساتذتكم و أكبركم لا يضاهي أصغرنا في العلم و المنهج الصحيح.
نصيحة أن تبقوا تخاريفكم في مواقعكم الخائبة المهجورة التي لا يوجد فيها سوى فعاليلات الردح على ما تصوروه من مواقعنا، فحتى مواقعكم لا تستطيع أن تستمر بدون مواقعنا.. يا خيبتكم..


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

*شكرا يا استاذنا العزيز ماى روك ودا كان طلبى من هذا المتخلف البدوى ان الهامش لا يقدم اى مشكلة نقدية بالعكس دا يؤيد النص المستلم والمصحح وبخ من قبله بانه حاول يغير الكلمة الصحيحة ويضيف لها حروف ليس من متن النص الاصلى
نص وستكوت وهورت النقدى حسب نسخة ubs4
متفق مع النص المسلم 
**ὃς ὢν ἀπαύγασμα τῆς δόξης καὶ χαρακτὴρ τῆς ὑποστάσεως αὐτοῦ, φέρων τε τὰ πάντα τῷ ῥήματι τῆς δυνάμεως αὐτοῦ, καθαρισμὸν τῶν ἁμαρτιῶν ποιησάμενος ἐκάθισεν ἐν δεξιᾷ τῆς μεγαλωσύνης ἐν ὑψηλοῖς,*
*ومقارنة ب textus receptus *
*ΠΡΟΣ ΕΒΡΑΙΟΥΣ 1:3 Greek NT: Stephanus Textus Receptus (1550, with accents)
ὃς ὢν ἀπαύγασμα τῆς δόξης καὶ χαρακτὴρ τῆς ὑποστάσεως αὐτοῦ φέρων τε τὰ πάντα τῷ ῥήματι τῆς δυνάμεως αὐτοῦ δι' εαυτοῦ καθαρισμὸν ποιησάμενος τῶν ἁμαρτιῶν ημῶν, ἐκάθισεν ἐν δεξιᾷ τῆς μεγαλωσύνης ἐν ὑψηλοῖς*
*لهذا سالته هل علق اى ناقد نصى على هذا الهامش التافه وانه بيقدم اى مشكلة نقدية فى نص العبرانين الاصحاح الاول عدد3
لكنه اله نسخ بينقل من متخلفين زيه*
*والموقع الىل نسخه بيقول باللفظ*
*This umlaut is on the "wrong" side. The question now is: Is it on the wrong side because on the left is this note? This would have serious consequences for the dating. Well, nobody knows for sure..
هذة العلامة النقدية على الجانب الخطاوالسؤال الان هل وجودها على الجانب الخطا بسبب ان على الجانب الايسر هذة الملاحظة؟؟
وهذا ينشا تتابعات خطيرة للتأريخ فلا احد يعرف المؤكد
مقارنة بالترجمة اللى وضعها بخياله المريض
*


> *هذه العبارة تعني أن هناك خطأ في أحد الحروف في النص الوارد في تلك المخطوطة ... وهذا الخطأ ربما يكون هو الدافع لكتابة تلك الملحوظة على الهامش*


*هل الجملة تقول ذلك؟؟*
*ونفس الموقع اللى كتبه وناقل منه الهامش التافه دا بيقول
**It is also interesting to mention that on the right side an umlaut appears. This probably refers to the word-order change twn amartiwn poihsamenoV to poihsamenoV twn amartiwn.*
*كل الىل استدفناه من الهامش انه اكد ان القراءة الاصلية هى الاولى اللى نسخها الناسخ الاصلى للفاتيكانية والتصحيح اللى تم للقراءة الاصلية خطا *
*ياجهلة*
*صحيح اللى قال عنكم امة تعر*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يناير 2011)

*عمره 8 سنين وملك 3 شهور*
*بيكون حكم ؟؟؟ حكم بماذا ؟؟ خرجه يحكم بشغلة أو يتخذ قرار ؟؟؟؟*

*الجالس الحقيقي على العرش ، يعني الحاكم الحقيقي ، الي فعلا ً حكم :بيكون حدا من المستشارين ، لأنه طفل 8 سنين يا نااااس*

*كما أن الرب خصص له نبوءات بمفرده ، وتحققت كما أظهر أستاذي الحبيب شمس الحق*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 يناير 2011)

فقط تجميعا لجزء من الردود لتوضيح الامر للقارئ .
استشهد طارح الشبهة بنبوة ارميا قائلا


> *وردت هذه النبوءة في الإصحاح السادس والثلاثين من سفر إرميا*
> *30 فلذلِكَ قالَ الرّبُّ على يوياقيمَ مَلِكِ يَهوذا لا يَجلِسُ أحدٌ مِنْ نَسلِهِ‌ على عرشِ داوُدَ، وتُطرَحُ جُثَّتُهُ‌ لِلحَرِّ في النَّهارِ وللصَّقيعِ في اللَّيلِ*


ثم قال ان يهوياكين ملك 3 اشهر وبهذا لم تتحقق النبوة .


> *ولكننا نجد في الإصحاح الرابع والعشرين من سفر أخبار الملوك الثاني أن يهوياكين إبن يهوياقيم قد ملك بالفعل على يهوذا ثلاثة أشهر*
> 
> *6 **وماتَ يوياقيمُ، وملَكَ يوياكينُ ا‏بنُهُ مكانَهُ.*
> *7 ولم يتَجَرَّأْ مَلِكُ مِصْرَ على أنْ يتَخَطَّى أرضَهُ، لأنَّ مَلِكَ بابِلَ أخذَ جميعَ ما كانَ لَه مِنْ حُدودِ مِصْرَ إلى نهرِ الفُراتِ‌.*
> *8 وكانَ يوياكينُ ا‏بنَ ثَمانيَ عَشْرَةَ سنَةً حينَ ملَكَ، ودامَ مُلْكُهُ ثَلاثَةَ أشهرٍ بِأورُشليمَ، وا‏سمُ أُمِّهِ نَحوشْتا بِنتُ ألِناثانَ مِنْ أورُشليمَ*


وبالرغم من ان التفاسير تجمع على ان مدة جلوس يهوياكين لا تعتبر جلوس حيث ملك 3 اشهر بعد ابيه تلقائيا ثم تم اسره ( تحقيقا لنبوة ارميا النبى )، وتقدم ماى روك بوضع التفاسير وتحليلها , فى الرد هنا #*69* 

والاهم من ذلك .. ان الكتاب المقدس وضح معنى النبوة الاولى بانها تعنى الجلوس بسلطان مثل سلطان داود .. وهذا لم يتحقق حيث كان يهوياكين كعبد عند ملك بابل وسرعان ما جاء الملك واسره .
واوضح الكتاب المقدس ايضا انه حتى لو لم يجلس يهوياكين بسلطان كداود ( كما تنبا ارميا ) فهو ايضا سيتم نزعه من الملك المزيف الذى له .( كما وضح شمس الحق )



> *وحد قالك ان يهوياكين لم يجلس على العرش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *قولت باللفظ ان ارميا نفسه اكد فى نبوته ان ملك يهوياقيم سزول ولو حتى يهوياكين ملك وملكه لم يمتد سوى ثلاث شهور وبعدها سبى وانتهى الحكم*
> *22: 24 حي انا يقول الرب و لو كان كنياهو بن يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا خاتما على يدي اليمنى فاني من هناك انزعك *
> *22: 25 و اسلمك ليد طالبي نفسك و ليد الذين تخاف منهم و ليد نبوخذراصر ملك بابل و ليد الكلدانيين *
> ...


النبوة تحققت حرفيا .

ربنا تكلم على فم ارميا ب 4 نبوات
1- لا يَجلِسُ أحدٌ مِنْ نَسلِهِ‌ على عرشِ داوُدَ، 

وتحقق : حيث ان ابنه تولى الحكم مباشرة بعد ابوه ، وجلوسه لا يعتبر جلوسا حيث انه لم يكن له اى سلطان مما كان لداود او لابيه يهوياقيم ، بل كان كعبد عند ملك بابل . وكان ملكه زائفا

2- حي انا يقول الرب ولو كان كنياهو بن يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا خاتما على يدي اليمنى فاني من هناك انزعك 
وتحقق : حيث ان الرب نزع ملكه الزائف، فلم يملك الا 3 اشهر ثم تم سبيه هو وما له .

3- و اسلمك ليد طالبي نفسك و ليد الذين تخاف منهم و ليد نبوخذراصر ملك بابل و ليد الكلدانيين 
وتحقق : حيث ان ملك بابل هو الذى اسره ( 2اخ 36: 9-10) (2مل 24: 10-14) ، وعن الكلدانيين ( 2اخ 36: 17-21) ( 2مل 25 )


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2011)

مافيش حد عنده اعتراض ولا اية ؟


----------



## بايبل333 (20 يناير 2013)

للرفع


----------

